# Wild_Amazons Training Log!



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Hello again!*

As promised I'm starting a training log! Feel free to take a look and if you have any advice or questions please to send them my way!

*About me! I am*

24 years old

6ft

Around 20-21%BF

Heavy!  Too scared to stand on the scales right now! (All my stats will be measured this weekend and pics taken!)

*My goals for 2009!*

To get my body fat low enough and in good enough condition to compete in a figure competition.

15-20 Chin ups

15-20 BW Dips

BW Bench Press

1.5 x BW Squat

1.5 x BW Dead lift

75 Press ups

To learn to love deadlifts!

*
Training*

Here is the training routine that I have been trying to work to!

I generally work within a 8-10 rep range

1 - Routine 1

2 - 30 min run and yoga, pilates or balance, Ab workout 1

3 - Routine 2

4 - 15 min rowing machine, 30 mins bodyweight circuits or 30kg Bear complex, Ab workout 2

5 - Day off

Start again from Day 1

*Weights Routine 1*

Squat

Incline Bench Press

Wide Grip Pull down/up

SL Dead lift/ Leg Curl alternate between workouts

Upright Row

Calf Raise with BB

Finish with running intervals - 45 seconds run, 1 min jog repeat 8-10 times

*Weights Routine 2*

Dead lift

Chest Supported Row

Barbell Split Squat

Dumbbell Chest Fly

Military Press

Supinated Grip Pull down

Low Cable Chest Press

Leg Press (100)

Finish with Tabata 3 Sets on spinning bike, 1st racing, 2nd standing climb, 3rd standing attack, 3 minute rest in between.

*Abs Workout 1*

Serratus Crunch

Modified Russian Twist

Pullover Crunch

Hanging Leg Raise

*Abs Workout 2*

Kneeling Cable Crunch

Plank

Ball Exchange Double

Seated Knee-ups

*Weaknesses!* 

I hate dead lifting! I'll avoid doing them at all costs! I've just been shown how to do them again and want to learn to love them!

Weak left forearm

Core strength and stability

My right arm is weak due to massively overstraining it last year when I learnt I could do unassisted chins, did 12 and knackered arm for over a month!

:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

deja vu:confused1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> deja vu:confused1:


Too much test is making Hulk go crazy!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> deja vu:confused1:


I thought I would start a fresh log


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

wheres new "bikini leg" pics as promised ???


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> wheres new "bikini leg" pics as promised ???


Couldn't rope anyone into taking them for me! I'm on the case though!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Tuesday 17th Feb 2009*

*
*

*
Weights Routine 1*

Leg Press - Instead of Squats as the rack had a huge queue!

8x180

8x200

8x220

10x230

*Incline Bench Press - Big weakness of mine!*

8x40

8x43

8x46

7x46

*Wide Grip Pull down*

8x50

8x55

10x55

*SL Deadlight*

8x60

8x70

9x80

*Upright Row*

8x25

8x30

8x25

*Calf Raise on leg press*

25x70

25x80

25x90

*Running intervals*

45 seconds run, 1 min jog repeat 8-10 times

Run - Level 13, Jog - Level 11


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Couldn't rope anyone into taking them for me! I'm on the case though!


That has got to be the biggest load of tripe Ive ever heard posted:whistling:

did you even ask :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good luck with the journal Amazon


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Is that you offering buddy?


Mate, when have I EVER refused help to a newbie.......or female:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> That has got to be the biggest load of tripe Ive ever heard posted:whistling:
> 
> did you even ask :lol: :lol: :lol:


I did but the friends that I knew would do it were all loved up over the weekend and I didn't think I should ask my housemates of only a week to do it for me instead!

However I have a willing young man lined up to take them this weekend!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I did but the friends that I knew would do it were all loved up over the weekend and I didn't think I should ask my housemates of only a week to do it for me instead!
> 
> *However I have a willing young man lined up to take them this weekend!*


I knew it:lol: :lol:

*VINCE you sly DOG:thumb:*


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Ollie B* - Thanks

*JW007* - I get the impression you are trouble!! :lol:

*
Vince* - Age is just a number and old a frame of mind!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Good luck with the journal...

Im curious tho.... Wild Amazon?? what made you choose that screen name :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Bulldozer!

Wild - I'm a bit of a free spirit and try to live by my rules, waiting to be tamed.

Amazon - It's seems to be what I remind a lot of people of and I quite like it!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Ollie B* - Thanks
> 
> Suck ar5e :whistling:
> 
> ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Lets hope your a very IMPRESSIONABLE person*

Ha! Not so much! :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Lets hope your a very IMPRESSIONABLE person*
> 
> Ha! Not so much! :tongue:


will see about that


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> will see about that


Like to see you try!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Like to see you try*!


didnt take long did it

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*didnt take long did it*


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *didnt take long did it*


anyway stop flirting Ive got important work to do


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Who's the sly dog now? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sly??? :confused1:

Pretty fckin blatent if you ask me:thumb:

dont see me saying "ohh good luck with your journal missy" "your an inspiration to us all"

oh and my fave so far "variety is the spice of life"

Do me a favour:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> you forgot "it'll be worth it in the end" and "i'll be following this closely" (stalker lingo IMO)


oh yeah plus "you look great already" :lol: :lol:

*"i'll be following this closely" (stalker lingo IMO)* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

Mate my sides are splitting ha ha ha


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> anyway stop flirting Ive got important work to do


VERY VERY 41PH4


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Has your magic picture taking machine not got a timer on it???

If not i'll come and take them you're not far from me ........... :whistling: :cool2:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*JW007* - I don't think I have the right words for you at the moment!

*Vince* - Stop it - he needs no more encouragement!

*Nibbsey* - It does have a timer but I don't have my tripod at the moment, there are too many shadows in my new abode! Thanks for the offer, but I'm sorted - I'm taking someone elses pics for them too and I would never be able to pass up the chance to see them in their Speedos!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn plans scupered again :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *JW007* - *I don't think I have the right* *words for you at the moment**!*
> 
> *Vince* - Stop it - he needs no more encouragement!
> 
> *Nibbsey* - It does have a timer but I don't have my tripod at the moment, there are too many shadows in my new abode! Thanks for the offer, but I'm sorted - I'm taking someone elses pics for them too and I would never be able to pass up the chance to see them in their Speedos!


Take your time, no rush:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Only problem i see is if she finds the right words she will get banned :lol:


yeah you cant go around abusing mods willy nilly:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Bulldozer!
> 
> Wild - I'm a bit of a free spirit and try to live by my rules, waiting to be tamed.
> 
> Amazon - It's seems to be what I remind a lot of people of and I quite like it!


Fair one 

I wont say why i asked :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to the world on journals Sugar!!!! :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> yeah you cant go around abusing mods willy nilly:lol: :lol:


Why not? They'd probably like it!



ElfinTan said:


> Welcome to the world on journals Sugar!!!! :thumb:


Ta muchly!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Why not? They'd probably like it! *
> 
> Ta muchly!


Hit me with em then:thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Hit me with em then:thumbup1:


She is yours mate, even i couldnt resist you x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Wednesday 18th February 2009*

*Body Combat* - 1hr

*Abs Workout 1* (all 4x8)

Serratus Crunch - With 8kg DB's

Modified Russian Twist - With 12kg DB

Pullover Crunch - 15kg

Hanging Leg Raise

No yoga or pilates classes on last night. So I stretched for a while on the mats and then hung myself off various pieces of equipment to stretch those hard to get to places!

I feel like an old woman today my back is so stiff! I think it's the deadlifts, I knew I don't like them for a reason!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Thursday 19th February 2009*

*
*

*Weights Routine 2*

*Chest Supported Row*

8x60

8x60

11x70

*Barbell Split Squat*

8x50

8x50

8x60

*Dumbbell Chest Fly*

8x10

8x12

10x12

*Military Press*

10x20

10x25

10x30

*Supinated Grip Pull down*

8x65

8x70

8x70

*Low Cable Chest Press*

8x3 somewhere between 50 and 60 - can't remember!

*Leg Press *

8x180

8x200

10x220

Finish with Tabata 3 Sets on spinning bike, 1st racing, 2nd standing climb, 3rd standing attack, 3 minute rest in between.

Somewhere in here I have kippered my left hip - it is soooo painful and feels like it needs to pop it's self back into place but no matter which way I bend myself I can't fix it! Roll on payday so I can get it properly looked at!

*Friday 20th February 2009*

No gym, walking and sitting down proved too painful. Spent the day half parched at my desk and as soon as I got home I camped on the living room floor!

*
Saturday 21st February 2009*

Hip miraculously felt better. Went to the gym and did some upper body stuff, a bit of ab work and some arm work. Tried to walk the mile home and the fecking hip started hurting again.

*Sunday 22nd February 2009*

Back on the floor! :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Damn, woman, you make me feel weak!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Have we got any new piccies yet then Amazon????


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Damn, woman, you make me feel weak!!!!!! :laugh:


Ha - thanks - but I have seen a couple of your numbers and I'm sure you had a really impressive leg press!



nibbsey said:


> Have we got any new piccies yet then Amazon????


I do - they are on my desk top waiting for me to be brave enough to upload them. I'm not happy with them but at least they give me more motivation! I'm taking them again in a month - they had better show an improvement!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I do - they are on my desk top waiting for me to be brave enough to upload them. I'm not happy with them but at least they give me more motivation! I'm taking them again in a month - they had better show an improvement!


 Come on, don't be shy, i'm sure they are fine.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

You upload then I will!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are my current pics which were taken yesterday.



And here was the pic that made me want to get fit again!



:blush:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Hope your hip feels better by now. I have been having a few problems with mine, but its not in the front of my right hip but the back. I pulled it wrestling on the sofa,(lol) not in the gym, but it hurts like **** when I do anything that pulls at it. It feels okay for walking, sitting or other movements now though. I have tried massage, tiger balm, pain killers and anti inflammatories so far.


Hey!

If I had to hurt myself wrestling sounds like the fun way to go! I think I might try tiger balm tonight. I hope yours heals up soon!

No it's still playing up today! It's such a pain because I am always so full of energy and I just can't get rid of it!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I shall be following this journal closely:whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I shall be following this journal closely:whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking great WA! Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I shall be following this journal closely:whistling:


 Not as closely as you watch yourself. pmsl

BTW amazon, good for you, you're looking good but you didn't look bad before...


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good going WA.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

some good weights there, Im feeling very weak right now in comparison as I sulk of to the gym :huh:

great transformation between the pics, how long apart were they taken?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Transformation is impressive amazon. Looking scrummy :001_tt2: :stuart:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Not as closely as you watch yourself. pmsl
> 
> BTW amazon, good for you, you're looking good but you didn't look bad before...


 :lol: And thanks - but I HATE the photo of me before, makes me feel a little bit ashamed of myself! But at least I sorted it out! :thumb:



PRL said:


> Good going WA.
> 
> Onwards and upwards.


Ta muchly



clairey.h said:


> some good weights there, Im feeling very weak right now in comparison as I sulk of to the gym :huh:
> 
> great transformation between the pics, how long apart were they taken?


Ah, don't be silly, I'm 6ft so I feel like there should be some strength in me somewhere, I'm hoping to get a lot stronger this year, I want to be able to bench my body weight, so I need to get a lot stronger and probably lighter too  :lol:

They were taken about a year and a half apart, I think I put on about half a stone after that was taken by sulking about the photos. I made hard work of shifting the 3st, I ate the best part of 3500-4000 cals throughout most of it and turned into a complete cardio bunny. I only started playing with the free weights May/June time last year and then sorted out my diet and it's really in this time that I have seen the most change.



Goose said:


> Transformation is impressive amazon. Looking scrummy :001_tt2: :stuart:


Thanks young man!! :001_tt2: To you too!! :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks young man!! :001_tt2: To you too!! :lol:


Young man! haha. Sounds like something off of Little Britain.. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You look to have the ideal figure and muscle mass for NABBA's Toned Figure class. It can be a tough class to get right but I think you have the right attributes.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've had a couple of people say this to me! And it seems to be the best place for me to start!! I just need to try and figure out how long it is going to take me to get in good enough shape so I can set a competition date!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Check out NABBA site and see when your regional qualifier is. I reckon for toned you're probably not that far off to be fair.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Looking it up now!! My geography is [email protected] - this could take a while!!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

as you in suffolk will probaly be the midlands show .sun 10th of may


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

lookin great amazon,,all the best


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> as you in suffolk will probaly be the midlands show .sun 10th of may


Thanks!!

So that's about 10 weeks, that's a little daunting!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

use it as your target ??? in shape for may 10th ... dont be worried can make some amazing changes to your body in a 10wk diet :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Pics look great WA...

You have made a really nice transformation to your physique:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> use it as your target ??? in shape for may 10th ... dont be worried can make some amazing changes to your body in a 10wk diet :thumb:


Lets hope so!! I've just been on a bulk shopping spree!! I guess it's time to put my body and will power to the test!



zeus87529 said:


> Pics look great WA...
> 
> You have made a really nice transformation to your physique:thumbup1:


Thanks Zeus! I made it much harder work than it needed to be so I'm quite excited to see what I can do by training and eating smarter!



strongasanox said:


> lookin great amazon,,all the best


Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Zues! I made it much harder work than it needed to be so I'm quite excited to see what I can do by training and eating smarter!


Well you have have a great base structure. I am sure by training and eating smarter that you will open many doors for yourself.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> use it as your target ??? in shape for may 10th ... dont be worried can make some amazing changes to your body in a 10wk diet :thumb:


Agree


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Here are my current pics which were taken yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 22371


As others said - definately the right sorts of proportions/shape for toned figure just now chick.

10 weeks is tight for pretty much anyone, but for toned figure its possible, but you'd have to crack on and get straight into it. Do you have someone who can help advise you with show prep there? If you got onto a comp diet/training schedule this weekend, I reckon you could do a toned figure on 10 May assuming it all went according to plan? And if not - well the worst that can happen is you're in cracking nick for the summer :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> As others said - definately the right sorts of proportions/shape for toned figure just now chick.
> 
> 10 weeks is tight for pretty much anyone, but for toned figure its possible, but you'd have to crack on and get straight into it. Do you have someone who can help advise you with show prep there? If you got onto a comp diet/training schedule this weekend, I reckon you could do a toned figure on 10 May assuming it all went according to plan? And if not - well the worst that can happen is you're in cracking nick for the summer :thumb:


Hey,

Thanks for stoping by!!

No, I don't really have anyone to help at the moment! That was going to be this weekends task!

I've not been able to train my lower body for the last week as I have messed up my butt/hip, I have another thread running trying to get advice on it but I think it's doctor time!

I was trying to do FB's to get my FB% down but I think now that I have hurt myself I need to re-jig it all to work around my random injury.

Diet is also on the agenda, was going to have a nose round all of the womens journals on here to see what you're all eating and why!

HHHmmm clueless much?!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for stoping by!!
> 
> ...


lol well, if you want to keep it really simple (which is what I do and a few others on here too) you could stick to a "traditional" comp diet.... basically calculate your protein and carbs, make sure you have some essential fats in there add some veg and you're off 

I'm on 1.5gms protein per lb bodyweight just now, my carbs are pretty dammed low, but you could perhaps start at around 100gms per day for a week or two see how you get on.... You're much taller than many so you may find this a bit low, lose too quick and need to put them up... or you may be fine. But its a reasonable starting point. Easier to put them up after a week, than to find a week later nothings happening lol.

Some suitable food sources for dieting are:

Protein:

Turkey

Chicken

Fillet Steak

Salmon

Mackerel

Tuna

Egg whites

Protein Shakes (specifically for the purpose of competition diets I'd recommend "Extreme Protein" as its perfect for the job).

Carbs:

Oats

Wholegrain brown basmati rice

Sweet potato

White potato

Veg:

Broccoli

Sprouts

Onions

Peppers

Mushrooms

Courgettes

Not an exhaustive list, but should give you some starting ideas.

You will find charts on google to tell you how much protein is in foods (eg - 100gms chicken cooked = 30gms protein) and same for carb foods. Rice etc will have it on the packet. Often fish and meats do too.

Drink 3-4 litres of water per day, split your meals into 6 small ones, do cardio.... ach its not too tricky


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for all that!!!

It's the amounts that I usually have the problems with, I tend to undereat and then end the week with a massive binge, which gets me nowhere.Sunday afternoon is being reserved for weighing and cooking, and I'm even looking forward to it!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

No prob....

If you work yourself out a plan of sorts - meals one to six and whats in them, then post it up, we can have a look and check its all ok before you start :thumbup1:

Remember to spread your carbs out through the day - some post workout and some an hour or so before training too.

Also helps if you put up what times you're training/doing cardio etc too


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Diet plan!*

Here is the diet plan that I've tried to come up with, it'd be great if you could take a look and let me know what you think.

*1*

3 egg whites

1 egg

50g oats

protein powder

*2*

100g chicken

30g almonds

*3*

30g brown rice

100g chicken

15ml olive oil

*4*

100g chicken

30g rice

*5*

50g baked potato

protein powder

*6*

3 egg whites

1 whole egg

*Protein* - 217

*Carbs* - 103

*Fats* - 74

*Cal* - 1947

Do I need to calculate my protein per lb of actual body weight or per pound of lean body weight? If it's by lb then I need another 50g of protein!

Can I add green veggies into the mix too and are they free or do I need to account for them too?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Its per lean lb technically.... though I must confess I do mine per lb total, (my personal choice and preference) but you will be fine at that.

The veggies I wrote in a previous post are "free"... there will be others, those are the ones off the top of my head. Some innocent looking ones have a lot of sugar etc in.

The diet looks fine to me for a start off.... You can see how you get on for a week or so and always tweak if needed 

Wont the baked potato be a bit yakking on its own though?

One thing.... baked potatos arent always the best option.... boiled ones that are still firm are better. when you bake them til they go that soft way, they turn from complex to simple carbs..... Maybe you could make sweet potato wedges instead? Cut em into wedges, tiny bit olive oil, some black pepper, chuck in oven.... lovely :thumbup1:

Also... which is your PWO meal?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And make sure that your 'chicken' and other protein source weights are cooked weights and not raw.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for taking a look for me!!

I'm a bit random with potatoes, I love them baked and on their own, hot or cold I'm not fussy taste like a big chip to me and I can eat it anywhere! The sweet potato wedges sound good.

Meal 5 was meant to be my post workout meal which I'd like to have some veg with, should I swap the protein powder from meal 5 with the chicken from meal 4? I'd usually have a protein drink on the walk home from the gym and dinner when I get home, should I perhaps add one more in or leave it out?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks for taking a look for me!!
> 
> I'm a bit random with potatoes, I love them baked and on their own, hot or cold I'm not fussy taste like a big chip to me and I can eat it anywhere! The sweet potato wedges sound good.
> 
> Meal 5 was meant to be my post workout meal which I'd like to have some veg with, should I swap the protein powder from meal 5 with the chicken from meal 4? I'd usually have a protein drink on the walk home from the gym and dinner when I get home, should I perhaps add one more in or leave it out?


Chicken and rice before training, protein shake on way home and sweet potatoes and other veg when you get in would be ok..... however, the other option is to have a protein shake that has carbs in it as this is very beneficial PWO, and when you get home have another protein source (chicken or fish) with veggies perhaps?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> And make sure that your 'chicken' and other protein source weights are cooked weights and not raw.


I hadn't thought of that, now going back to see how things compare!



Zara-Leoni said:


> Chicken and rice before training, protein shake on way home and sweet potatoes and other veg when you get in would be ok..... however, the other option is to have a protein shake that has carbs in it as this is very beneficial PWO, and when you get home have another protein source (chicken or fish) with veggies perhaps?


Yeah I think I will need to get a protein shake with carbs in it, it will make things a little easier.

What kind of cardio are you doing at the moment? I used to go to the gym before work at 0600hrs but mine doesn't open until 630 and I'd never make it into work on time. Might have to start doing something in the garden or take to the pavements!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yeah I think I will need to get a protein shake with carbs in it, it will make things a little easier.
> 
> What kind of cardio are you doing at the moment? I used to go to the gym before work at 0600hrs but mine doesn't open until 630 and I'd never make it into work on time. Might have to start doing something in the garden or take to the pavements!


I do 60 mins on treadmil in the morning and 30-45 mins either treadmill or bike after training at night. Fast walk, steep incline


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

As a rule of thumb protein is cooked weight, carb source is dry weight. Simple reason is meat, chicken etc loses fluid during cooking and with carb sources you add fluid whilst cooking.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I do 60 mins on treadmil in the morning and 30-45 mins either treadmill or bike after training at night. Fast walk, steep incline


I'll try this too, fingers crossed my geriatric hip co-operates.



ElfinTan said:


> As a rule of thumb protein is cooked weight, carb source is dry weight. Simple reason is meat, chicken etc loses fluid during cooking and with carb sources you add fluid whilst cooking.


Makes sense, knew about the carbs but had never thought about the protein! Thanks 

I'm starting to feel much better about things! It's nice to get some help from people that really know what they are talking about! I think I am going to move onto split workouts for the time being, mainly concentrating on my upper body until I have figured out how to fix my hip, making a doctors appointment tomorrow for it!

:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sunday 1st March 2009*

Decided enough was enough and took my hobble along self to the gym.

*Chest supported row*

8x60

8x70

8x80

*Supinated grip pull down*

8x60

8x70

7x70

*BB Military press*

8x20

8x25

9x30

*
High cable seated face pulls*

8x50

8x55

8x55

*Upright row*

8x30

8x30

9x35

*
BB Skull crushers*

8x17.5

8x17.5

8x20

*Tricep dips between two benches*

8xBW

8xBW

8xBW+10kg

15 mins walking on the treadmill on an incline

30 mins cross trainer


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Sunday 1st March 2009*
> 
> Decided enough was enough and took my hobble along self to the gym.
> 
> ...


Weird routine..

Who wrote this program out for you???


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I know!! 

No one did, I was just seeing what I could and couldn't do in the gym without aggravating my hip!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I know!!
> 
> No one did, I was just seeing what I could and couldn't do in the gym without aggravating my hip!


Clearly you put a lot of thought into it:whistling:

Can you feel benefits today


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well perhaps you could help me in that case!? I know I pretty clueless to be honest it was just nice to be back in the gym.

I'm still just about as messed up as I was before I went, I did find all of the foam rolling and cross trainer helped the pain lessen a bit!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well perhaps you could help me in that case!? I know I pretty clueless to be honest it was just nice to be back in the gym.
> 
> I'm still just about as messed up as I was before I went, I did find all of the foam rolling and cross trainer helped the pain lessen a bit!


Ok i will......

As i said I am following closely lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

@ jw007

Looking at the hulk swole picks smashing ars5 do you aspirate??? or just inject the full load without ???

sorry for hijacking the thred ;o(


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thought it was about time I stopped by my own training log!! Not a lot to report due to my hip/bum injury, physio is being pretty strict with what I can and can't do with my lower body at the moment. I have 2/3 more appointments once a week.

I have slightly torn a couple of muscles in the hip/bum area and my piriformis muscle is far too tight. Mainly been told to rest, limit walking no running. I'm now allowed to do squats with 25kg (that took a fair bit of negotiating!) body weight lunges and some very light leg extensions and curls if I absolutely have too!!  I can also do spinning classes if I feel I can be sensible. Lots of yoga, pilates and body balance has been advised!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi WA - thought I would return the favour and visit your journal!

Great job - I can understand what you mean about the pics though - it's always holiday/party snaps that make you realise you want to change something! It was the same with me & then there was just no turning back once I caught the bug - now people who don't train just don't understand why I eat 'strange' things and starve myself of carbs at certain times of the day...

You look fab though & it was very brave of you to put all those shots up there - in doing so your journal was fairly hijacked by testy males!!!:laugh:

Are you doing the midlands show? I will be there supporting a few from my gym so I can cheer you on as well!! NOW that would be brave - go girl !

How is your diet and training going ?

I am in the course of sorting out a new programme [1 change every 3 weeks to shake things up] & having bf monitored as well which gives me a goal. For once it seems to be working very well !

Emma

x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha thanks!

I live in a shared house with a great bunch of people but the women think I am mad! They are all on Weight watchers or doing fat fighters, I get a lot of comments about my random diet, I try and get them to the gym with me but they are having none of it - they ask me how I look how I do and then don't believe me!!  

*You look fab though & it was very brave of you to put all those shots up there - in doing so your journal was fairly hijacked by testy males!!!*

Well I really want to be able to do it, it's soooo hard not being in the gym, it's one of my favourite places, I have 8 weeks!! Scary! I'm knuckling down, I'll seee what kind of shape I can get into, if not there will be others!! But I am determined!

I had been doing full body workouts which I really don't really like so I am going to start with the split routine this week I think - looking forward to it!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you doing the show then? Is it 8 weeks away?

For years I worked in offices with women p!ssing about on weight watchers/slimmers world diets & I knew I didn't like it but could not put my finger on the reasons why I had such an aversion to it ....you know, like when it was mid afternoon they would all be rushing to the vending machines to see which chocolate they wanted to buy and divvy up into thirds...I just thought 'get a life', if you want a bar - have a bar then live with your muffin top!

Wish I had time for a split routine - life keeps getting in the way of my quest

All the best

Emma


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I want to do it, but it might be a bit ambitious at this point - I'll see how I get on over the next month, one thing or another has prevented consistant training so far this year, but life finally seems to have settled down so I'm hoping to make some good progress!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

how did you get the injury ????

anyway tou look tip Freaking top to me !!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> It is worth aiming for the contest in my opinion. You can learn from how your body reacts to the pre contest diet and training and use that knowledge in the future. You look in good shape now, and the difference pre contest focus gives in the eight weeks is just amazing. Your body will change totally in that time.
> 
> Think of the first time as a learning experience. There is so much to learn about pre contest prep. Not all of it will work for you but you will find out what does. I know exactly what you mean about life getting in the way of training etc but we have to learn to adjust and go with the flow of things. All the best with your plans, I will be following your progress closely and helping out where I can


Thanks GG, had a drama with living arrangements at the start of the year, got made homeless due to water damage after a fire in the flat above, it's taken me ages to shake the gloomy mood it put me in but I'm feeling a lot better about things, noone was hurt and things happen for a reason, am now ready to resume normal practice once my backside is better! :thumb:

I'm going to try my best, need to get back all of the dedication I had last year, shouldn't take long, just need a good solid couple of weeks! May have to clear out the diary and make myself unavailable for a while!

I'm going to try and give myself the best shot over the next 8 weeks, at best I may make the stage, at worst, I will have learnt a lot and put myself in good position to move forward.



romper stomper said:


> how did you get the injury ????
> 
> anyway tou look tip Freaking top to me !!!!


I think it was a combination of inconsistant training, the leg press and deadlifting that caused my injury. I'm usually pretty supple due to lots of stretching, yoga, pilates etc but because things were so up in the air I was missing these out and just hitting the weights, all the muscles in that area got too tight and in the end something had to give!

I have another bum rub booked with my physio later, we'll see what he says I can do this week!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Saw the physio last night, he played with my butt cheek and bent me every which way he could think of and declared that I am on the mend! Woohoo! He thought I could be fibbing about not being in pain so did his damndest to prove me wrong but couldn't!  I'm now allowed to play with up to 40kg!! I did some leg work last night and will do some more on Saturday and see how everything feels on Monday when my next appointment is!

*Legs -*

*
Warm up*

10 mins cross trainer level 13

Bear complex - 25kg to stretch me out a bit!

*Squats*

8x40

8x40

8x40

*
Lunges*

8x30

8x30

5x40 - These hurt at 40kg! :-(

*Deadlifts*

8x40

8x40

8x40

*Leg curl*

8x35

8x40

8x40

*Leg extension*

8x35

8x40

8x40

*Calf raise on leg press*

8x60

8x70

8x70

15 mins on cross trainer

15 mins on spinning bike

Nothing exciting, felt stupidly weak :angry: , but I guess that's to be expected after weeks of hardly any walking and no lower body weights. Fingers crossed my strength comes back sooner rather than later! The lunges felt fine at 30kg but all of the mending parts hurt rather than felt uncomfortable at 40kg after a few reps. Feel ok today no pain, just a little bit stiff.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

So you can squat with 40kg and also Lunge with 40kg:confused1:

Bearing in mind a lunge requires far less weight by comparison to a squat, is this your idea or the "over friendly" Physios


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> So you can squat with 40kg and also Lunge with 40kg:confused1:
> 
> Bearing in mind a lunge requires far less weight by comparison to a squat, is this your idea or the "over friendly" Physios


The physios!! :tongue:

I asked him exactly what I could and could not do and then went and did it! 40kg is so light and I used to do them with 60 so I didn't think it would be tough!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Like your pictures (genuinly) lol and think u got a really good body and frame to work from, i wish u all the best for the future and sorry to here about ur place and fire above. Like i say good luck and have you got yourself a good protein drink for post workout? If not get one it will help u loads mayb u hav and i just didnt see.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

> I have another bum rub booked with my physio later, we'll see what he says I can do this week!


i can help with that , no charge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

leafman said:


> Like your pictures (genuinly) lol and think u got a really good body and frame to work from, i wish u all the best for the future and sorry to here about ur place and fire above. Like i say good luck and have you got yourself a good protein drink for post workout? If not get one it will help u loads mayb u hav and i just didnt see.


Thanks for stopping by, the house thing was more of an inconvenience than anything, yep have the protein bases covered thanks!



romper stomper said:


> i can help with that , no charge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ha - you're too kind!! Luckily my work medical insurance is covering all of my physio appointments!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Wednesday (Chest, delts, Triceps)*

*
Bench Press*

8x40

8x46

4x50

5x46

*50 degree incline flyes*

10x12

10x12

*Lateral Raises *

8x9

8x9

8x10

*Skullcrushers*

8x17.5

8x20

8x20

*Parallel bar dips*

Ha - did 2 unassisted with the aid of lots of GGggrrs, then fell off, added in some assistance to get the reps in! 

Have had a bit of a random week, loads of sickness in the mornings, everyone at home and work thinks I'm pregnant and am trying to hide it by denying it! Kind of comical. If I am it's must be an immaculate conception!

Been doing daily cardio, 30 mins cross trainer. 15 mins worth of intervals on the spinning bike. Yoga or Body balance every other day!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

*Parallel bar dips*

Ha - did 2 unassisted with the aid of lots of GGggrrs, then fell off, added in some assistance to get the reps in!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Saturday*

*
Weights Routine 1*

Squat

8x40

8x40

8x45

*Incline Bench Press*

8x40

8x40

8x46

*Wide Grip Pull down*

8x40

8x50

9x60

*SL Deadlift*

8x40

8x40

8x45

*Upright Row*

8x30

8x30

8x35

*Calf Raise on leg press*

15x60

15x60

15x70

Finish with spinning intervals - 45 seconds sprint, 1 min ride easy repeat 8-10 times

*Sunday*

15min cross trainer

15min spinning

Body balance

Ab workout 1

*Monday*

*
Weights Routine 2*

Deadlift

8x40

8x45

8x50

*Chest Supported Row*

8x60

8x70

8x75

*Barbell Split Squat*

8x30

8x35

8x35

*
Dumbbell Chest Fly*

8x10

8x12

8x12 - rubbishness - housemate thought a play fight would be fun, think he's flared up an old arm injury! :cursing:

*Military Press*

8x25

8x30

8x35

*Supinated Grip Pull down*

8x60

8x70

8x70 - Still can't seem to pull my bodyweight down on this at my new gym, always could at the old gym! Curious!

*Low Cable Chest Press*

8x45

8x50

8x55

*Leg Press (100**)* - Didn't dare try this!

Finish with Tabata 3 Sets on spinning bike, 1st racing, 2nd standing climb, 3rd standing attack, 3 minute rest in between. (and then died!!)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Well at least your back to squatting again! Hows the sickness going?

Some decent lifts there, think I may need to up the weight so I don't look stupid.

Sounds like your injury prone! Have you tried taking any Glucosamine and chondroitin supplements?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> *Parallel bar dips*
> 
> Ha - did 2 unassisted with the aid of lots of GGggrrs, then fell off, added in some assistance to get the reps in!


Hi mate thought I would pop in and see what the physio had said etc.

Lol:thumb: :thumb: me and you both re the dips

I feel like such a tit as well. I am fine with anything else & think I am dead hard until someone says 'ok time for dips' & then it all goes to bits.....

But we are just weak laydees at the moment !!

give it time, give it time.....x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Well at least your back to squatting again! Hows the sickness going?*

Sickness is [email protected], was woken up at 0500hrs by it and then thought I'd be able to eat my breakfast at 0600hrs but no saw it again at 0615hrs, left it until 0800hrs and then saw it again very shortly after, not a happy bunny. It's messing with my sleep and wasting my food!! I seem better by about 1100 though!

*Some decent lifts there, think I may need to up the weight so I don't look stupid.*

Ha - I'm sure I'm a long way off you needing to worry about that!  

*Sounds like your injury prone! Have you tried taking any Glucosamine and chondroitin supplements?*

It seems I am! Yeah I take Glucosamine and Cissus, I'll be fine soon!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Some good lifts there amazon good luck with it all, oh and did you say ur thinking about competeing at some point? If so i wish u well you hav a good err that word i cant spell beginning with a ph ysic? haha i cant spell :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

leafman said:


> Some good lifts there amazon good luck with it all, oh and did you say ur thinking about competeing at some point? If so i wish u well you hav a good err that word i cant spell beginning with a ph ysic? haha i cant spell :whistling:


Haha -Physique? 

Thanks Leafman - Yeah I would like to compete at some point, ideally like to get my backside up on stage this year, just need to keep the training consistant and diet clean and stay injury free!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Tuesday 24th March*

*
*

*
Spinning Class - 45 mins*

*
**Abs Workout 2*

Kneeling Cable Crunch

Plank

Ball Exchange Double

Seated Knee-ups

Had the best time at spinning tonight, thought I'd put my hip/bum to the test and it help up really well, no pain at all. Have not lost as much of my cardiovascular fitness as I thought I may have - managed to match the instructor the whole time and got the bike up to level 22 for all of the climbs and there are only 24 levels. 24 will be mine next time! 

I'm sure there is a saying somewhere out there about simple things and simple minds!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Wednesday 25th March*

*Weights Routine 1*

*
Squat*

8x45

8x50

8x50

*Incline Bench Press* - Rubbish, not happy with the weight at all today

8x40

8x43

6x46

6x46

*Wide Grip Pull down*

8x50

8x55

10x60

*Deadlift*

8x45

8x50

9x50

*Upright Row*

8x30

8x30

8x35

*Calf Raise on leg press*

25x70

25x70

25x80

*Running intervals*

45 seconds run, 1 min jog repeat 8

Run - Level 15, Jog - Level 11

I'm really happy with how my injury is holding up at the moment, the area gets tired easily but the ROM in the squats was really good, my stability is feeling a lot better too, fingers crossed it won't take me long to get back upto moving decent numbers.

Bench press is still shockingly awful, I think it's my confidence rather than lack of stength on this one, need to enlist the help of someone that will spot for me.

I can feel myself falling back into a routine which is nice! I ordered a new bike on Wednesday so I should be able to fit in some half decent cardio before work in the mornings now too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Some nice lifting there WA. Glad to read your injury is starting to feel better:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha -Physique?
> 
> Thanks Leafman - Yeah I would like to compete at some point, ideally like to get my backside up on stage this year, just need to keep the training consistant and diet clean and stay injury free!


Just noticed ur wide grip pull down :thumbup1: Thats some good weight your lifting, I hope ur injuries stay away and u get to were u want to be. The more you get into the whole training side of it and diet i think the better you get at making sure u eat the right foods and keeping yourself strict with diet. Your defo on right track just by continuing with your journal and staying motivated:thumbup1:. Good luck on the injury front


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Some nice lifting there WA. Glad to read your injury is starting to feel better:thumb:


Thanks Zeus! I've had no pain at all this week, it's just got tired faster, I've kept my lower body weights quite low but have put it through it's paces, I'm a very happy young lady!



leafman said:


> Just noticed ur wide grip pull down :thumbup1: Thats some good weight your lifting, I hope ur injuries stay away and u get to were u want to be. The more you get into the whole training side of it and diet i think the better you get at making sure u eat the right foods and keeping yourself strict with diet. Your defo on right track just by continuing with your journal and staying motivated:thumbup1:. Good luck on the injury front


Thanks again Leafman, I really enjoy pull downs, prefer the close grip ones, only because i can lift more. I wan't to be pulling my body weight down before too long!

Feeling good about the training and diet at the moment, the half decent weather is really helping to keep me motivated!

I'm getting my new bike this afternoon so that's going to help too! Woohoo!

When I get a spare 5 mins I'm going to look through your journal!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Zeus! I've had no pain at all this week, it's just got tired faster, I've kept my lower body weights quite low but have put it through it's paces, I'm a very happy young lady!


No pain is always encouraging!!!! I like your attitude and I am going to use your line. Today I am a very happy young man :thumb:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey WA hows the sickness going subsideing yet? if not get a trip to the docs i had to coz i felt sick everyday they didnt kno what it was and wanted to do a blood test! so i gave that a miss and done some reserch and turned out i was lacto intolorent mayb you have a allergy? good lifts there you pull more the some of the guys in my local gym lol. how long have you been training?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> No pain is always encouraging!!!! I like your attitude and I am going to use your line. Today I am a very happy young man :thumb:


Excellent! :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pain is weakness leaving the body..

When mines deciding to leave is beyond me!

Keep up the hard work! Will be checking out the gains when I pick you up


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

Goose said:


> Pain is weakness leaving the body..
> 
> When mines deciding to leave is beyond me!
> 
> Keep up the hard work! Will be checking out the gains when I pick you up


meh i just think wen i get pain from the gym its punishment for eating sh*t at the weakend


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

rare6 said:


> hey WA hows the sickness going subsideing yet? if not get a trip to the docs i had to coz i felt sick everyday they didnt kno what it was and wanted to do a blood test! so i gave that a miss and done some reserch and turned out i was lacto intolorent mayb you have a allergy? good lifts there you pull more the some of the guys in my local gym lol. how long have you been training?


It's getting a bit better was only ill once this morning and it was only a little bit too - yay! I'll have a little look into allergies or intolerances.

I've been playing round with the weights for about 9 months before that I was a chubby cardio bunny!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> Pain is weakness leaving the body..
> 
> That's a cool way to look at it
> 
> ...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope but im sure you'll look great. Just think of it as positive motivation


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Will do!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Before I forget...

*Thursday 26th March*

*
*

*
Spinning class* - 45 mins

*Arms* - I rarely do direct arm work so thought I'd give it a go!

*BB Bicep curls*

10x20

10x22.5

10x25

*
Tricep dips between 2 benches*

10xBW

10xBW+10kg plate on my lap

10xBW+10kg plate on my lap

*DB Bicep curls (seated with bench at this / angle!*)

10x12

10x14

10x14

*BB Skull crushers*

10x17.5

10x20

10x20

*Abs *- couldn't remember what ab work I was meant to do so did

Seated Cable Crunch on swiss ball - 3x10 15kg

Ball Exchange Double - 3x10 nearly died

Seated Knee-ups - 3x15

Standing cable twists - 3x10 15kg


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

You bicep curl 22.5kg dumbells??? Geeeze!!

I better up the game aswell...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> You bicep curl 22.5kg dumbells??? Geeeze!!
> 
> I better up the game aswell...


BB - Barbell curls


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> BB - Barbell curls


Ok...

*cough*IDIOT*cough*

Still good though.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll let you off!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, just read your journal. Some nice weights you're shifting and having looked at the pics it's obvious form follows function :yes:

Baring any more injuries/illness you still planning to compete in May?

Definitely gonna be keeping an eye on this journal.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm sooooo excited - I'm getting my new bike in an hour!!! Wooohooo!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

:lol: :lol: what kind of bike?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

A scrummy Claude Butler big boys bike, to get me to and from work - nice way to get my morning cardio in!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Zeus! I've had no pain at all this week, it's just got tired faster, I've kept my lower body weights quite low but have put it through it's paces, I'm a very happy young lady!
> 
> Thanks again Leafman, I really enjoy pull downs, prefer the close grip ones, only because i can lift more. I wan't to be pulling my body weight down before too long!
> 
> ...


You dont need to look in my journal :lol: Stay away by all means lol no do as u wish and hope things are goin well :thumbup1:  ps good bike claude butler i used to hav one till i fell off it and snapped it in half along with making half my head look like john meric haha (elephant man) lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm sooooo excited - I'm getting my new bike in an hour!!! Wooohooo!!!
> 
> :thumb:


You got this one Nice choice!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice lifts and get well soon!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> You got this one Nice choice!!
> 
> View attachment 23762


Yep exactly right!! My bike is sexy! I love it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yep exactly right!! My bike is sexy! I love it!


Up a little late tonight aren't we???


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am, I got dragged out on the town tonight, am a little worse for wear, my cheat meal has been sacrificed for a few naughty drinks, I'm hoping to wake up bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow but I can already feel a headache setting in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I am, I got dragged out on the town tonight, am a little worse for wear, my cheat meal has been sacrificed for a few naughty drinks, I'm hoping to wake up bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow but I can already feel a headache setting in.


You have to get out and have some fun every now and again to keep the sanity Sleep is your friend right now:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey, just read your journal. Some nice weights you're shifting and having looked at the pics it's obvious form follows function :yes:
> 
> Baring any more injuries/illness you still planning to compete in May?
> 
> Definitely gonna be keeping an eye on this journal.


Hey thanks for stopping by!!

I'm doing all that I have been advised to at the moment (I think) So it's just a case of seeing how my body progresses. May is looking a little ambitious but I might surprise myself! If I don't make May then fingers crossed I'll get myself decent shape to enter something else a little later on!

I'm going to take a little look at your journal too before I fall too far behind!

:thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Just trying to catch up, i have been out of this journal for a while!! Sucks that you were sick.. you better now, hows everything going babe? xxx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> You have to get out and have some fun every now and again to keep the sanity Sleep is your friend right now:thumbup1:


I must be very compliant, I can remember reading this and closing my eyes thinking "that sounds like a great idea" and then woke up at 630 ready to face the world again!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

MissBC said:


> Just trying to catch up, i have been out of this journal for a while!! Sucks that you were sick.. you better now, hows everything going babe? xxx


I think I am getting better, I wasn't ill this morning which is a surprise after last night. Good old Mum thinks it's down to stress, I hate getting up for work in the morning and had a bit of an encounter with someone recently that plays on my mind a lot especially at night when I get time to think before I go to sleep. Haha must just work harder in the gym, make myself too tired to think!

Besides that I am actually really well, very happy that my injury is healing, I've had a really good and consistant week or so in the gym, I feel like my body has woken up and that I've found my proper strength level again which I'm pleased about so I can really start working hard now! :thumb:

How are you doing? Is training going well are you still hoping to compete in May?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sunday*

Woohooo no sickness this morning either!

I went out on my bike this morning, am now refueling and will go to the gym later. Had a great time out in the air, must have gone between 14 and 15 miles!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Sunday*
> 
> Woohooo no sickness this morning either!
> 
> I went out on my bike this morning, am now refueling and will go to the gym later. Had a great time out in the air, must have gone between 14 and 15 miles!


Awesome! Beautiful biking weather today!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

W A, you have a very nice physique:blush:

Your lifts are going up nicely also, as for the sickness, my professional opinion says, "pregnant"


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Awesome! Beautiful biking weather today!


It is indeed - even had the arms out catching the rays! I am such a sunshine baby!



YoungGun said:


> W A, you have a very nice physique:blush:
> 
> Your lifts are going up nicely also, as for the sickness, my professional opinion says, "pregnant"


Thanks YoungGun! 

Haha not pregnant - unless I have been violated in my sleep! :tongue:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> It is indeed - even had the arms out catching the rays! I am such a sunshine baby!
> 
> Thanks YoungGun!
> 
> Haha not pregnant - unless I have been violated in my sleep! :tongue:


LMAO u never know! :tongue: Sounds like your gonna enjoy getting out and about in summer on ur bike :thumbup1: I used to love bikes rides but cant do em now coz im too lazy and plus need to add body weight and that would just make it harder than already is lol. Glad ur enjoyin things and nice day for it as already said :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> It is indeed - even had the arms out catching the rays! I am such a sunshine baby!
> 
> Thanks YoungGun!
> 
> Haha not pregnant - *unless I have been violated in my sleep*! :tongue:


 Lol, violated?, i welcome it pmsl:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Lol, violated?, i welcome it pmsl:lol:


Haha! Me too - I'd just feel cheated that I didn't remember!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha! Me too - I'd just feel cheated that I didn't remember!


Well I am kind of small, so it makes perfect sense that you didnt remember:laugh:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

mg: Dang it!! Should have woken me up, I like making the best out of unfortunate situations!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> mg: Dang it!! Should have woken me up, I like making the best out of unfortunate situations!!


 :lol:

next time


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sunday *

*
Weights Routine 2*

*
Deadlift*

8x45

8x50

8x55

*Chest Supported Row*

8x70

8x70

7x80

*Barbell Split Squat*

8x35

8x40

8x40

*Dumbbell Chest Press* Fogot these were meant to be flyes!

8x14

8x16

8x16

*Military Press*

8x30

8x30

8x35

*Supinated Grip Pull down*

Did 5 wide supinated grip pull ups and then swapped to the pull downs.

8x60

8x70

8x70

*Low Cable Chest Press*

8x50

8x50

8x55

*Leg Press (100)* - Didn't do this

Finish with Tabata 3 Sets on spinning bike, 1st racing, 2nd standing climb, 3rd standing attack, 3 minute rest in between


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice session there. How is your back holiding up with the DL?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nice session there. How is your back holiding up with the DL?


Thanks, it held up really well, I had another physio appointment last night and it was my last one - woohoo!! I'm all fixed but just have to work on building my strength and endurance back up. Need to go steady for a few weeks and do lots of stretching and rolling round on a cricket and squash ball to make sure my glute and pirifomis muscle don't tighten too much!

:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Monday*

*Cardio*

15 min rowing machine,

25 and 30kg Bear complex- www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WOP9J7QPwI

*Ab Workout 2* All 4x8

Kneeling Cable Crunch - can't remember weight!

Plank 3 x 1 min

Ball Exchange Double - These are* EVIL*

Seated Knee-ups - holding 12kg DB


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Weights Routine 1*

*
Squat*

8x50

8x50

8x55

*
Incline Bench Press *

8x40

8x46

6x46

6x46

*
Wide Grip Pull down*

8x55

8x55

9x60

*
Deadlift*

8x50

8x60

8x65

*
Upright Row*

8x30

8x35

8x35

*
Calf Raise on leg press*

25x70

25x80

25x80

*
Running intervals*

45 seconds run, 1 min jog repeat 8

Run - Level 15, Jog - Level 11

Plus a 10 minute ride to the gym and 20 minute longer ride home! Am loving the pedal power!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Mate

How are you - seem to be getting on well - hope life is treating you good!

I am going to work on my deadlift today & I am all excited - just need to get some work done & leave this site otherwise I will be in trouble.....x


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Weights Routine 1*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


Really impressed with ur deadlifts and wide grip pull down :thumbup1: Looking good amazon


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice session! Damn good incline press. How's the back holding up? It seems to be doing good. :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> How are you - seem to be getting on well - hope life is treating you good!
> 
> I am going to work on my deadlift today & I am all excited - just need to get some work done & leave this site otherwise I will be in trouble.....x


Hey!

I'm doing better, my training is pretty much going to plan at the moment, had a day where I had to put my weights session back and swap for cardio as I didn't think I'd be able to do my best! My weight has decided to not go down! Booo! I'm hoping I'm just retaining water due to hormones!

Yeah - I have to be very careful about my internet usage at work at the moment - this site takes up far too much of my time!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

leafman said:


> Really impressed with ur deadlifts and wide grip pull down :thumbup1: Looking good amazon


Thanks Leafy! I'm trying! I've made a start on your journal!! :thumb: Just playing catch up - you seem pretty determined! I like it! 



Gym Bunny said:


> Nice session! Damn good incline press. How's the back holding up? It seems to be doing good. :thumb:


Thanks GB. The back/hip/butt is doing really well, just need to remember to keep stretching and I think I'll be good to go. Feel a little more unsteady in squats but looking forward to getting the deadlifts strong again!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks dont let first picture scare u lol others aint as bad :whistling:

ohh and i secretly lie about the weight i lift :laugh: I lift as heavy as all the big fellas really :whistling:  lmao jk

you lift as heavy as me on pull downs shhhhhhh lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha Leafy don't be silly - you seem to be doing well!! As soon as I've caught up enough I'll start posting in your thread - may have to start reading the start and the end and try to not get confused!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Thursday*

Biked to and from work and 27 minutes there - 33 minutes home!! There is a blasted mile and a half long hill in the middle on the way home - felt like I was about to die but was determined not to stop and walk like everyone else! Passed 4 people that had to get off and walk!!

Did and ab workout also.

Can't wait for the gym tonight!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Thursday*
> 
> Biked to and from work and 27 minutes there - 33 minutes home!! There is a blasted mile and a half long hill in the middle on the way home - felt like I was about to die but was determined not to stop and walk like everyone else! Passed 4 people that had to get off and walk!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: Make sure you make a "beep beep" sound whilst passing these people also.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Friday*

*Weights Routine 2*

*
Deadlift*

8x50

8x60

8x70

*Chest Supported Row*

8x70

8x75

8x80

*Barbell Split Squat*

8x40

8x40

8x45

*Dumbbell Chest Flyes*

8x12

8x12

8x12

*Military Press*

8x30

8x30

8x35

*Supinated Grip Pull down*

Did 5 wide supinated grip pull ups and then swapped to the pull downs.

8x70

8x70

8x70

*Low Cable Chest Press*

8x50

8x55

8x55

A few hours of dancing, shaking my tail feather in 4 inch heels, had to be good for my calves!

*Saturday*

Six mile walk.

*
Sunday*

9 mile off road bike ride - was great. I even think I caught a sun tan!! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Just look at those deadlifts! Wooo seems like you're definitely recovering nicely!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Just look at those deadlifts! Wooo seems like you're definitely recovering nicely!


 was just looking at that GB,amongst other things...god damn...serious weights!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Just look at those deadlifts! Wooo seems like you're definitely recovering nicely!


I know!! I can't wait to go again tomorrow!!



anabolic ant said:


> was just looking at that GB,amongst other things...god damn...serious weights!!!!


Thanks Ant!! Have you put your photo in the S&S thread yet?! :lol:

I'm trying to get my numbers up!!

Haha, was out last night and some guy said he watches me train and won't come near me (that's what I get for going to a poncy gym!) he also called me bulky, wasn't sure whether to be flattered or offended!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha, was out last night and some guy said he watches me train and won't come near me (that's what I get for going to a poncy gym!) he also called me bulky, wasn't sure whether to be flattered or offended!


He watches you train but won't come near you?

Either perv/intimidated/admiring your dedication. Could be any, but the fact he's called you bulky suggests to me he's jealous of your physique, knows you are out of his league and because he is imtimidated is trying to get you off balance to make himself feel better.

Take it as a compliment and smile smugly the next time you outlift him!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:thumb oes not matter what the reason is imo - If he won't come near you then he's not a real man - we like a feisty, arrogant bugger - none of this shyness...I mean look at Ant, do we really want a shrinking wallflower like that ladies?

as for calling you bulky - most men don't want a muscular lady that can lift more than them...& they aren't much use - what you gonna do, put him on your knee ? Good god you are all putting me to shame I think, have not got a clue what I am lifting at the moment - I just do what I'm told, which makes a change....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

He won't come near you!! but never mentioned he likes to lick the leg curl bench when you've finished doing hams (at muff level) :lol: :lol:

Weird!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PMSL Goosey that was such so eloquently put - not just a pretty face are you [eh is there an echo in here??]

LMAO - Uriel please do not tar everyone with the same brush as yourself.....dirty b*st*rd.... :whistling: :thumb: there are some gents about you know .........just not on this site............ :innocent:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jem said:


> PMSL Goosey that was such so eloquently put - not just a pretty face are you [eh is there an echo in here??]
> 
> LMAO - Uriel please do not tar everyone with the same brush as yourself.....dirty b*st*rd.... :whistling: :thumb: there are some gents about you know .........just not on this site............ :innocent:


We are not all animals you know..

I save that for se-xy times  :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

GB - I had my housemate Rob with me when this happened and he just said to the man that he was blatently jealous, man went red and looked at the floor. I then took my gorgeous 6ft self in little black dress and 4 inch heels and carried on about my business!

Jem - When did men stop being men? Maybe I should come and ask him to train with me, try and get him to man up a little!!! And it's not so much about your weights lady, you are making such startling progess I'm very envious!

Uriel - Nice!

Goose - Aw I've always thought of you as a bit of a little Tiger!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Goose said:


> We are not all animals you know..
> 
> I save that for se-xy times  :lol:


Little pussy cat or tiger .....????


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jem said:


> Little pussy cat or tiger .....????


As Amazon states - Little Tiger 

For me to know anyway.. :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> GB - I had my housemate Rob with me when this happened and he just said to the man that he was blatently jealous, man went red and looked at the floor. I then took my gorgeous 6ft self in little black dress and 4 inch heels and carried on about my business!
> 
> *FMPSL I thought you were in the gym - If you were squatting in LBD and 4 inch heels I am not surprised he was tooo scared to talk to you * :bounce: *:bounce: We want pics!!!!!*
> 
> ...


*Snap!*


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheeky sausge you!

Training in 4 inch heels would be awesome!! on a woman that is :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Goose said:


> Cheeky sausge you!
> 
> Training in 4 inch heels would be awesome!! on a woman that is :lol:


FPMSL - Most men cannot squat properly anyway :ban: never mind multi-tasking in a pair of heels as well .......... :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

A little Tiger - no question!

FMPSL I thought you were in the gym - If you were squatting in LBD and 4 inch heels I am not surprised he was tooo scared to talk to you We want pics!!!!!

:lol: :lol: No he's the guy that gives me funny looks in the gym, told one of my friends in the guys changing rooms that I'm powerful and then when he is half cut on a night out is finally brave enough to call me bulky! 

Am now slightly tempted to see what would happen if I did rock up at the gym in killer heels and take to the squat rack!

I know but it's the height thing as well - It's like "attack of the killer dwarves" when I go out on the town [which does not happen v often these days for that same reason] - height=intimidation, add a few muscles to the mix and you become a tranny!!

I have been in tears before because of stupid insecure men, but that's not always been a bad thing because the big buggers always show up to sort the t8ssers out !

I think you, me & GB on the town would be quite a giggolo

On every night out there is at least one shorter guy that will come and stand on his tippy toes next to me and tell me what a big girl I am! Noone has made me cry to date about my appearance but it can get you down a little sometimes when you are constantly made to feel oversized! Gggrr!! Ha - I think that would be an excellent night out!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

There are always advantages for the taller ladies :devil2:

I rarely get people chat to me at the gym, maybe the odd glare but personally I think I freak them out with the buckets of sweat and anger in my face!!

I'm calm really


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Goose said:


> There are always advantages for the taller ladies :devil2:
> 
> *Ahem...*
> 
> ...


*Think I am the same - I get told all the time I look mad/miserable, perhaps the new vest I have just ordered from Av will help - it says "F*ck off I'm training" on it - that's pretty inviting I think....* :whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I know!! I can't wait to go again tomorrow!!
> 
> Thanks Ant!! Have you put your photo in the S&S thread yet?! :lol:
> 
> ...


Bulky lmao is that the best he could come up with  He was probs just tryin it on but is so much of a fool he struggled for words :laugh: pure guess of course lol.

Serious weights ur lifting really impressed and yes im jealous of the weights u lift   Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jem said:


> *Think I am the same - I get told all the time I look mad/miserable, perhaps the new vest I have just ordered from Av will help - it says "F*ck off I'm training" on it - that's pretty inviting I think....* :whistling:


That does sound like a pretty awesome vest!

Think I need to invest in one of these Special vests from Avril.. What to get on it I do not know..

Hmm.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Goose said:


> That does sound like a pretty awesome vest!
> 
> Think I need to invest in one of these Special vests from Avril.. What to get on it I do not know..
> 
> Hmm.


How about "Do I look like I wanna talk to you?" or "You Fat B*stard, you ate all the pies"

I think that would make you more approachable Goosey


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

leafman said:


> Bulky lmao is that the best he could come up with  He was probs just tryin it on but is so much of a fool he struggled for words :laugh: pure guess of course lol.
> 
> Serious weights ur lifting really impressed and yes im jealous of the weights u lift   Hope everything goes well.


 :lol: Thanks leafy - you say all of the right things!



Goose said:


> That does sound like a pretty awesome vest!
> 
> Think I need to invest in one of these Special vests from Avril.. What to get on it I do not know..
> 
> Hmm.


Ohhh thinking caps on!!



Jem said:


> How about "Do I look like I wanna talk to you?" or "You Fat B*stard, you ate all the pies"
> 
> I think that would make you more approachable Goosey


 :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jem said:


> How about "Do I look like I wanna talk to you?" or "You Fat B*stard, you ate all the pies"
> 
> I think that would make you more approachable Goosey


They are good ideas but I wouldn't want to offend any pie eating fatties in the gym! 

decisions decisions...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

How about Goose on the front & "show me the way home honey" on the back .......


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> GB - I had my housemate Rob with me when this happened and he just said to the man that he was blatently jealous, man went red and looked at the floor. I then took my gorgeous 6ft self in little black dress and 4 inch heels and carried on about my business!
> 
> DAMN! He fancies the pants off you and screwed up! :lol: I think pics in said LBD are required. Can I come out clubbing with you. In my favourite heels I am 6ft 1 (a shortar$ed 5ft8 without)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I know but it's the height thing as well - It's like "attack of the killer dwarves" when I go out on the town [which does not happen v often these days for that same reason] - height=intimidation, add a few muscles to the mix and you become a tranny!!

I have been in tears before because of stupid insecure men, but that's not always been a bad thing because the big buggers always show up to sort the t8ssers out !

I think you, me & GB on the town would be quite a giggolo:thumb:

Attack of the killer dwarves indeed! It's when you get comments like I couldn't date a girl with bigger muscles than me.....which used to upset me but now it's like darling I only date men so it's not an issue. Next time one of these morons reduces you to tears take your high heel and step down firmly on their instep. Spike stillettos are particularly effective and with enough power can go through a foot. We need to go and partttty sometime!

:lol: :lol: No he's the guy that gives me funny looks in the gym, told one of my friends in the guys changing rooms that I'm powerful and then when he is half cut on a night out is finally brave enough to call me bulky! 

Definitely fancies you. Sounds like he wants to dominated by the one, the only, THE AMAZON!

On every night out there is at least one shorter guy that will come and stand on his tippy toes next to me and tell me what a big girl I am! Noone has made me cry to date about my appearance but it can get you down a little sometimes when you are constantly made to feel oversized! Gggrr!! Ha - I think that would be an excellent night out!

Oh yes, so attractive the way they lear up at you and try and rest their chin in your cleavage. Or it's the oh so attractive comments about how he's "man enough to tame you".....a line which always reduces me to tears of laughter. We're not oversized, they're just little.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hhhmmm I'm not sure if pics got taken!! I'll have a little hunt for some! 

You're more than welcome to come out, the more the merrier!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jem said:


> How about Goose on the front & "show me the way home honey" on the back .......


haha yeah ! Would you like that though? I can imagine most girls would think its cheesey or desperate to be honest.??


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hhhmmm I'm not sure if pics got taken!! I'll have a little hunt for some!
> 
> You're more than welcome to come out, the more the merrier!


Did someone say pictures?? :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Goose said:


> haha yeah ! Would you like that though? I can imagine most girls would think its cheesey or desperate to be honest.??


It's Top Gun - haha - it's supposed to be cheesey....it would make me laugh - & also it depends whose bod is in it .... :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Right I've been poop at updating my journal and can't even really remember what I have been doing!!

*Monday*

Cycled 10 miles

Walked to and from gym 1 1/2 miles

Did this body weight circuit as my leggies hurt too much from Sundays little bike outing to play with the weights!

I did each working part for 1 minute and did A1-A4 twice before moving on to B and then doing B1-B4 twice before moving on again!! Hard hard hard!!

Here is the link with more info http://figureathlete.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/training/get_off_the_treadmill_and_get_metabolic

*Metabolic Circuit*

A1) Static squat in and out jump

A2) Prone cross-toe

Rest 1 minute

A3) Split jack

A4) One-leg burpee (alternate legs each rep)

Rest 2 minutes

B1) Mountain climber

B2) Bodyweight squat (or jump squat)

Rest 1 minute

B3) Inch worm

B4) Spider-man climb

Rest 2 minutes

C1) Over/under	30 seconds with each leg

C2) 5-dot drill

Rest 1 minute

C3) Bicycle crunch

C4) Explosive step-up

Rest 2 minutes

D1) Skiers on Swiss ball	30 seconds with each leg

D2) Lateral step-out

Rest 1 minute

D3) Swiss ball alternating step-off

D4) Jump lunge

And die!!

*Tuesday*

Cycled 10 miles.

Did ab workout at home

*Wednesday*

Cycled 10 miles

Walked 1 1/2 to to the gym

*Weights Routine 1*

Squat

8x50

8x55

8x60

*Incline Bench Press *

8x40

8x46

5x47.5

5x47.5

*Wide Grip Pull down*

8x55

8x60

10x60

*Deadlift*

8x60

8x70

8x80 - yay!! getting better at these, was sure I could have done more but my hands were too sore!

*Upright Row*

8x35

8x35

8x35

*Calf Raise on leg press*

25x80

25x80

25x85

*Running intervals* - only did this 5 times instead of 8 due to all the cycling!

45 seconds run, 1 min jog repeat 5 times

Run - Level 15, Jog - Level 11


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

You are really liking your high intensity stuff WA, I keep meaning to do some burpees & mountain climbers etc but just saying it out loud puts me off....

Wtf is a spider man jobby ? I cannot get on youtube et al from this laptop [work restricted] ...

Do you use a smiths for your squats - I cannot use any bleedin weight really when I squat because my ass has to touch the ground otherwise he says not squatting right and if I do this with weight I cannot get back up because I get all scared when i am down there and think I am going to fall [even though I am being spotted]

Yeah I can do 70 on wide grip p/downs - maybe even more now as not done for a couple of weeks ----I beat you at something Wild ...

Really must get on my bike, I paid £1000 for a new bike last May, full carbon fibre frame all shimano brakes etc - top stuff and well worth the money....unless you don't feckin ride it....I have been out on it twice,:mad:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Do you use a smiths for your squats - I cannot use any bleedin weight really when I squat because my ass has to touch the ground otherwise he says not squatting right and if I do this with weight I cannot get back up because I get all scared when i am down there and think I am going to fall [even though I am being spotted]


High intensity rocks. Yes real squats should be ATG.

With the squats Jem, sounds like you could have tight hamstrings which lots of people do. Have a wee read of this article on 3rd world squats for some tips on how to stretch them a bit.

If you're really struggling with squats, perhaps do them with your heels elevated slightly to put less strain on the hamstrings. OR get your trainer to show you how to do front squats, because you have to learn to lift through your heels not your toes on them.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Did someone say pictures?? :bounce:


Show us yours first zeusy:innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> High intensity rocks. Yes real squats should be ATG.
> 
> With the squats Jem, sounds like you could have tight hamstrings which lots of people do. Have a wee read of this article on 3rd world squats for some tips on how to stretch them a bit.
> 
> If you're really struggling with squats, perhaps do them with your heels elevated slightly to put less strain on the hamstrings. OR get your trainer to show you how to do front squats, because you have to learn to lift through your heels not your toes on them.


Yes yes yes mystical lady - you are bang on the money ! my hamstrings are tighter than a nun's wotsit [OMG me being a good catholic girl and all - Father O'Shaunessy will be turning in his grave :turned: ]

But yes that is so the case, will have a look at that article.

My gosh that's serious stuff Lys - careful, steady on Mrs Moderator, remember this is UKM!!!

Will ask Malcolm to show me front squats as well

Thanks lovely :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

You are really liking your high intensity stuff WA, I keep meaning to do some burpees & mountain climbers etc but just saying it out loud puts me off....

I love high intensity stuff and steady state stuff does not really work for me, last year I spent 6 weeks doing an hour first thing and 20-30 mins or so after my workouts and I managed to put on 2lb and 4% body fat! Was not a happy bunny that's for sure but shorter high intensity stuff seems to work better for me!

Wtf is a spider man jobby ? I cannot get on youtube et al from this laptop [work restricted] ...

Spider-Man Climb

For this one, imagine that the floor has just become the outside wall of a skyscraper and you've just become the friendly neighbourhood Spider-Man, climbing up to the rooftop. From a push-up position, bring one knee up towards the elbow on the same side, and then return to start. Alternate sides with each rep.

Do you use a smiths for your squats - I cannot use any bleedin weight really when I squat because my ass has to touch the ground otherwise he says not squatting right and if I do this with weight I cannot get back up because I get all scared when i am down there and think I am going to fall [even though I am being spotted]

I've always been told to avoid the smiths machine so I wouldn't even have a clue how to do anything properly in there! I go below parallel on all of my squats and no I go lower than anyone else in my gym but I can't get my butt to touch the ground, just tried in the office and it won't do it!! I always do a bodyweight squats to warm up and then sit in as low a squat as I can get with 30kg for about 30 seconds (always get some funny looks). And then start my sets! I had got up to 90kg below parallel squats last year before I hurt myself! I have to increase my weights quite slowly because I feel I need to build my confidence up as I never have anyone to spot me!

Yeah I can do 70 on wide grip p/downs - maybe even more now as not done for a couple of weeks ----I beat you at something Wild ...

Good going on the pull down lady!! Now I have another incentive!! Watch out!! 

:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> High intensity rocks. Yes real squats should be ATG.
> 
> With the squats Jem, sounds like you could have tight hamstrings which lots of people do. Have a wee read of this article on 3rd world squats for some tips on how to stretch them a bit.
> 
> If you're really struggling with squats, perhaps do them with your heels elevated slightly to put less strain on the hamstrings. OR get your trainer to show you how to do front squats, because you have to learn to lift through your heels not your toes on them.


Ohhh I think I will take a little look at this too!! Ta muchly!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I've always been told to avoid the smiths machine
> 
> *Yes same here WA, just cannot imagine being able to use that uch weight when I squat but as GB pointed out - may be due to the ham probs I have*
> 
> ...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :lol: Thanks leafy - you say all of the right things!
> 
> Hahaha i wish that was true. Looking good and love ur new avy ur stunning :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Leafy!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

git...

oh look a smut free zone...blimey!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> git...
> 
> oh look a smut free zone...blimey!!!


Oi you!! Feel free to stop calling me a git at anytime!

No smut - I'm a nice young lady!! :wink:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No smut.......man I was just going to read through as well


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oi you!! Feel free to stop calling me a git at anytime!
> 
> No smut - I'm a nice young lady!! :wink:


sorry,thats awfully rude of me and i apologise if i have called you git,of course you are a lady,even if i did call you git in 3 journals:lol:...

hey,i'm in refrainment...trust me no smut here...check in jems,and GB's journal...i made a declaration!!!!

smut free discipline...i'm just here to commment on training,diet and related info:whistling: :innocent: ....

git:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> No smut.......man I was just going to read through as well


Hhhmm, I generally aim to please, so sorry to disappoint!



anabolic ant said:


> sorry,thats awfully rude of me and i apologise if i have called you git,of course you are alady,even if i did call you git in 3 journals:lol:...
> 
> hey,i'm in refrainment...trust me no smut here...check in jems,and GB's journal...i made a declaration!!!!
> 
> ...


So how long do you think this new refrained Mr Ant is likely to last?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Until he finally gets round to posting a pic of his a55 in Stockings 

Great journal Amazon, you've got some mean lifts in there, very impressive


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hhhmm, I generally aim to please, so sorry to disappoint!
> 
> So how long do you think this new refrained Mr Ant is likely to last?


oh please...like this is a challenge...you know little about 00ant...i've always been a gent...i just lost my way for a touch...even whilst chemically enhanced and raging hormones oozing through my skin,i've taken myself to the refrainment zone:sad:...i'm here to be/talk and live bodybuilding,smut,now takes a second place...this is for infinite +1x10 to the power of 1000000000000000000!!!

and you can try/test me all you like...from now on...its all discipline and serious business:innocent: :smartass: ...there may be some cracks in my armour where a 1% smut creeps through:devil2:,but 99% is all good,after all i am only a man,human second:whistling:...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Until he finally gets round s themto posting a pic of his a55 in Stockings 

Oohh I can't wait to see that, I bet he'll wear them well!!

Great journal Amazon, you've got some mean lifts in there, very impressive 

Thanks, little by little I'm getting better, still a long way off from reaching thi years goals, had better pull my finger out!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You'd be surprised. One day you'll take a look and BANG it will all be there. 

Just got to keep plugging away. In on a Saturday night though, thats dedication!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> oh please...like this is a challenge...you know little about 00ant...i've always been a gent...i just lost my way for a touch...even whilst chemically enhanced and raging hormones oozing through my skin,i've taken myself to the refrainment zone:sad:...i'm here to be/talk and live bodybuilding,smut,now takes a second place...this is for infinite +1x10 to the power of 1000000000000000000!!!
> 
> and you can try/test me all you like...from now on...its all discipline and serious business:innocent: :smartass: ...there may be some cracks in my armour where a 1% smut creeps through:devil2:,but 99% is all good,after all i am only a man,human second:whistling:...


Ok, ok, don't feel as though you need to justify yourself to me!!



windsor81 said:


> You'd be surprised. One day you'll take a look and BANG it will all be there.
> 
> Just got to keep plugging away. In on a Saturday night though, thats dedication!!


I shall look forward to my big bang in that case!

I did want to go out but I've only had 7 hours sleep since Thursday, running on empty at the moment, trying to find the energy to go to bed, may end up asleep on the front room floor again!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ok, ok, don't feel as though you need to justify yourself to me!!
> 
> thankyou deary...
> 
> ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> blimey...can anyone get used to me this way:confused1:...


It's gonna take some doing!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> It's gonna take some doing!!


easy peasy...now...you going to sunday mass tomorrow?

of course i mean down the gym!!!!

saying this,i think a happy easter thread is in order...one sec!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I can't wait to go to the gym tomorrow, I wanted to go today but due to serious lack of sleep I know I would have been awful, possibly would have dropped a weight on myself.

Booo - no Easter eggies for me! I'm going to try and be good!


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Amazon never posted on your journal before what a great read and a thoroughly top girl to boot, good on ya.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yeah I can't wait to go to the gym tomorrow, I wanted to go today but due to serious lack of sleep I know I would have been awful, possibly would have dropped a weight on myself.
> 
> Booo - no Easter eggies for me! I'm going to try and be good!


just aint worth training when your flat out tired,believe me its only counter productive...and will increase your chance of injury and going into over-training!!!!

and i'm finding this gentleman behaviour quite tough...do you know how many innuendo's i could of added already,in just your last page:cursing:...

but i'm persistent:bounce:...

awww miss...i can sympathise...i got no bleeding eggs either...and i'm a strict catholic...(not like eggs have anything to do with jesus passing away and rising)...

ok,sending you an imaginery massive,chocolate...ahem...egg,with your name on it...happy easter,power of the mind!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Rickski 

Thanks for stopping by and saying so! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll add you to my egg list along with Bek and Zara 

When I get back home anyway, you may have to wait a few weeks 

Whats with the 7 hours sleep? Anything that can be helped?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Keep up the good work.... I hate cardio with a vengeance, but have to do it anyway. I can only do steady rate cardio, otherwise I start losing all the muscle off my legs....weird but true! I had to give up my favourite kickboxing class because of it last year. If I can find a way to do kickboxing and keep the muscle on my legs I will go for it again.
> 
> Got to admit Ant, I miss the filth on the journals! But well done on the self control!


hey miss WA...its easter,and i have no damn egss,but i always seem to be the one getting everyone else an egg...well,as long as the kids and folk are happy...guess the only eggs for me are the hard boiled ones!!!

thanks GG,my rudeness was just too much,even for myself,i just get so worked up,not even the ice age would of sorted me out,and i was not gonna start asking for numbers and leaving the keys under the mat,hehe...i'm meditating control now,so you good ladies can feel the brunt of the finer end of my mind!!! :smartass: !!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WA why don't you come to Midlands show ? sort it out bird, I will meet you there - get a vest from avril as well ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I missed the last page of entries - not sure how that happened....

Loving the sense of humour GG, it get better everyday - " always knew there was a fine, sharp,intelligent mind behind that lustful exterior"

OMG think I might have wet myself ,...where are the Tenna Lady's when you need them??

Oh sorry ant, just could not resist babes ....still laughing

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> You won't ever need Tena ladies again once you've been squatting and leg pressing for a few months....honestly! It tightens everything up nicely


Dare I ask what Tena ladies are? GG has hit the nail on the head though. Squatting and DL and so on really tighten up all the muscles!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Dare I ask what Tena ladies are? GG has hit the nail on the head though. Squatting and DL and so on really tighten up all the muscles!


:lol:incontinence pads:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh. Right. Um. Then GG is definitely right. Lifting tightens everything up nicely.

Gosh I feel all embarrassed now. Right. Yes. So. When are you next training.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha!! I am training tonight, I need to fill in my log for the last few days, most of my decent training went flying out of the window as I was out 3 nights out of the 4 over the BH weekend and only managing to get about 2 hours sleep each night!! So I was mostly out on dance floor shaking my money maker and flirting with many man folk! 

It's a hard hard day in the office today!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha!! I am training tonight, I need to fill in my log for the last few days, most of my decent training went flying out of the window as I was out 3 nights out of the 4 over the BH weekend and only managing to get about 2 hours sleep each night!! So I was mostly out on dance floor shaking my money maker and flirting with many man folk!
> 
> It's a hard hard day in the office today!


That sounds very similar to my weekend...well the flirting part. Very little sleep. I'm dead on my feet today. I actually passed out while talking to someone last night and woke up dribbling on the bed at 5am ish! :blush:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> WA why don't you come to Midlands show ? sort it out bird, I will meet you there - get a vest from avril as well ...


I may just have to do that - I think it might be the same weekend that I am entering a boatrace - must check the diary!!



Gym Bunny said:


> Dare I ask what Tena ladies are? GG has hit the nail on the head though. Squatting and DL and so on really tighten up all the muscles!


I keep hearing this and I need to go and corrupt a previous partner - I want to know if they can tell any difference - although I have done those pelvic floor exercises religiously since I first heard of them a few years ago!! :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> That sounds very similar to my weekend...well the flirting part. Very little sleep. I'm dead on my feet today. I actually passed out while talking to someone last night and woke up dribbling on the bed at 5am ish! :blush:


Sounds like me - but I always pass out on the sofa and wake up at silly o'clock on the floor.



Greekgoddess said:


> That's one thing I can't do without, plenty of sleep. I try to get at least eight hours a night and have a siesta in the afternoon as well in the summer. I sleep like the dead. I swear it helps muscle growth and recovery.I get really moody if my sleep is interupted!
> 
> Glad its going well Amazon!


GG I get very moody when I miss my sleep - if I had my way and could organise my life well enough I'd try for 10hrs a night, I lose weight much easier when I am sleeping well!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Training*

My weekend was not great for training, was too busy, had far too little food and sleep to have done anything worth mentioning really.

I managed

Arm, ab & cardio workout.

2x 15 mile bike ride

A small KB circuit led by my housemate

Metabolic circuit posted a couple of pages back

*
Tuesday*

Body combat - loved it loved it loved it!! Sweated like a [email protected] - loved it and abs.

Proper training tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> So I was mostly out on dance floor shaking my money maker


A video of this money maker shaking would be nice  :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> A video of this money maker shaking would be nice  :thumbup1:


It would be very nice - I don't have one though!!

I've decided I need a new gym routine, I'm not feeling as motivated as before - so the research starts again!!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Doing well hun! keep it up


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> It would be very nice - I don't have one though!!
> 
> I've decided I need a new gym routine, I'm not feeling as motivated as before - so the research starts again!!


If you're not motivated something has to change. What are your main goals? Add muscle? Functionality? Looking good nekkid?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hhhmmmm - look good nekkid already! (So modest! :lol: )

I want to get stronger and just do a better variety of things, I think I have found a half decent programme that I can tailor round myself, it has lots of pre-hab work which should be good for me as I seem to be good at hurting myself!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hhhmmmm - look good nekkid already! (So modest! :lol: )
> 
> I want to get stronger and just do a better variety of things, I think I have found a half decent programme that I can tailor round myself, it has lots of pre-hab work which should be good for me as I seem to be good at hurting myself!!


You look good nekkid already :thumbup1: Then there is know need to wait any longer ur job is done my email is [email protected] :lol: . :tongue: 

Ohh and hope u get re motivated with ur new routine.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Amazon.. Been some time since I posted on your Journal.

Caught up with the majority, not had much time to get on here to be honest! Your lifts are getting better every week. Glad your enjoying training 

Keep up the hard work, its paying off!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

leafman said:


> You look good nekkid already :thumbup1: Then there is know need to wait any longer ur job is done my email is [email protected] :lol: . :tongue:
> 
> Ohh and hope u get re motivated with ur new routine.


Haha - you are a funny one!! Thanks - it's blasted hard work figuring out what I should do and what not to!



Goose said:


> Hey Amazon.. Been some time since I posted on your Journal.
> 
> Caught up with the majority, not had much time to get on here to be honest! Your lifts are getting better every week. Glad your enjoying training
> 
> Keep up the hard work, its paying off!


Thanks Mr!!! Nice to see you about again!! Shall check your journal out a little later to see how you have been doing!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr Goose has a journal - well, well you learn something new everyday

SPAM alert!!!

:ban:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Mr!!! Nice to see you about again!! Shall check your journal out a little later to see how you have been doing!





Jem said:


> Mr Goose has a journal - well, well you learn something new everyday
> 
> SPAM alert!!!
> 
> :ban:


I DID have a Journal I don't anymore. I removed it for personal reasons and plus it was like the biggest dead journal going :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Goose said:


> I DID have a Journal I don't anymore. I removed it for personal reasons and plus it was like the biggest dead journal going :lol:


Mmm yes can totally see where you are coming from with that - mine is very professional these days so I can flaunt it with pride !

You lose all privacy with these journals - it is scary some of the people that pop up in them....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Mmm yes can totally see where you are coming from with that - mine is very professional these days so I can flaunt it with pride !
> 
> You lose all privacy with these journals - it is scary some of the people that pop up in them....


 Did I hear someone call for me? :lol:

Editted....damn my spelling.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Did I hear come call for me? :lol:


Laughing out loud - funny lady ....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: spreading love x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> I DID have a Journal I don't anymore. I removed it for personal reasons and plus it was like the biggest dead journal going :lol:


Aw, can you please still post pics?1 :thumb:



Jem said:


> Mmm yes can totally see where you are coming from with that - mine is very professional these days so I can flaunt it with pride !
> 
> You lose all privacy with these journals - it is scary some of the people that pop up in them....


You're right, not so much this journal but an old one that I had had a lot of private info in it, I don't mind so much as I am single and don't do or generally say anything that I wouldn't want anyone else to read. It also may be the case that I have very little shame! :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Did I hear come call for me? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mine was nothing to do with personal information as such just some certain things should have remained out of it.

Pictures are on my facebook OR I could maybe upload one day.. But to be honest I never get the time.

I'm feeling depressed and tired


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Goose said:


> Mine was nothing to do with personal information as such just some certain things should have remained out of it.
> 
> Pictures are on my facebook OR I could maybe upload one day.. But to be honest I never get the time.
> 
> I'm feeling depressed and tired


HUGS! Remember....this too will pass. Things will get better.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> HUGS! Remember....this too will pass. Things will get better.


Yeah hope so


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

would reps help - got some for you juicy goosey....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for the reps.. 

Once I get out of work I have shoulders, calves and cardio to look forward to, then prepping all my meals, then washing, ironing, getting things ready for work tomorrow, showered then bed.. Im aiming for before midnight!!

I need a slave!!!!!!! 

Amazon - your inbox is full. Sort it out.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Once I get out of work I have shoulders, calves and cardio to look forward to, then prepping all my meals, then washing, ironing, getting things ready for work tomorrow, showered then bed.. Im aiming for before midnight!!

That's a lot to get in Mr, no wonder you are sleepy!

I need a slave!!!!!!! 

Me me me!! I'll do it! Just keep me fed, watered and pumped and I'm all yours!

Amazon - your inbox is full. Sort it out.

Sorted! :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah its killing me..

Righty ho, your booked up then.. all mine now!

How exactly would I keep you "pumped"?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah its killing me..
> 
> Righty ho, your booked up then.. all mine now!
> 
> How exactly would I keep you "pumped"?


Lots of vigorous activity - I'm liking body weight exercises at the moment!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Lots of vigorous activity - I'm liking body weight exercises at the moment!


Haha - I'm sure that wouldn't be a problem..

You all set for Portsmouth? Suppose I should arrange everything with you shortly.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Right, I have been training, here is a quick re-cap;

Cycled to work and 4 times - 5-6 miles each way

Body combat class

2 FB workouts

1 BW circuit

20 min KB workout.

can't be pooped to fill in all of last week as nothing great occured!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning WA - gotta chat with you later - off to gym now - running late as per usual ....lots love Emma xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Saturday*

25 mile bike ride stopping at the beach - no ice cream - had a great time!

Found a new workout that I liked the look of - had fun doing it!

*Workout1*

Chest and Lats Primary - Back Thickness, Shoulders, and Arms Secondary

*Incline Bench Press 4 x 6 *

6x40

6x45

6x45

6x47

*Wide Grip Pulldown/Up 4 x 8*

8x50

8x55

8x55

8x60

*Cable Crossover Variation 2 x 15*

15x10 each side

15x10 each side

Didn't like these, pulled at my weaker arm a bit too much for my liking. Will give them another go and see f I learn to love them!

* Lateral Raise 2 x 10*

10x9

10x10

*BB Skull crushers 3 x 8-10*

10x17.5

8x20

8x20

*15 min punch bag and skipping*

1 min punch bag

1 min skipping

Hanging leg raises 4x8

15 mins on some random cardio machine - will need to see what it's called again - but really enjoyed it!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hey it seems to be going great - lots of cardio hun...like the punch bag and skipping combo - killer moves!

xx


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2009)

the last photos you show were way back on page 4.

*angry*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Your incline bench isn't bad at all. Which makes me wonder why the pulldowns are comparitatively (spellling ALERT) low. I take it this comes back to the evil shoulder? Loving the punch bag at the end.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh face it - all your shoulders are knackered and I am gonna be the top delts biatch around here .........

Lys what is FTW ? xx


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

No pictures but im sure theres a great improvement with all that cardio being performed.q


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Myst said:


> the last photos you show were way back on page 4.
> 
> *angry*


Admirer alert WA.......... :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Oh face it - all your shoulders are knackered and I am gonna be the top delts biatch around here .........
> 
> Lys what is FTW ? xx


FTW = For The Win! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

for the win?

for the win of what ?

me no understandy that one ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> hey it seems to be going great - lots of cardio hun...like the punch bag and skipping combo - killer moves!
> 
> xx


The punch bag was the best way to get rid of all of the GGrrss I was feeling and I really did imagine I was hitting a few people that I know!



Myst said:


> the last photos you show were way back on page 4.
> 
> *angry*


Very well observed - We need a little gold star icon! :tongue:



Gym Bunny said:


> Your incline bench isn't bad at all. Which makes me wonder why the pulldowns are comparitatively (spellling ALERT) low. I take it this comes back to the evil shoulder? Loving the punch bag at the end.


At my old gym I did my pull downs with more weight than I do now, there is a huge descrepancy between the two so I am not sure which one is right, I just make sure they are hard work the whole time! I find supinated pull downs much better than the wide grip ones and GB you're right it has a fair bit to do with the right shoulder!



Jem said:


> Oh face it - all your shoulders are knackered and I am gonna be the top delts biatch around here .........
> 
> Lys what is FTW ? xx


Just you wait young lady until you start doing your chins, it was 12 of those bad boys that messed me up! Be careful! I was amazed that I could do them and got a bit carried away!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> No pictures but im sure theres a great improvement with all that cardio being performed.q


Not massive improvements really, I'm playing catch up - I put on some weight when I did my butt in and then the whole sickness thing which is getting much better messed my diet up for a while. Not a happy bunny about it and I know I have let it knock my confidence!:sad:



Jem said:


> Admirer alert WA.......... :whistling:


Oohhh another one!! :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I printed off 21 stars the other day and have given them each an orange outline, I shall then be colouring them in yellow each time I lose a pound! (I know I need to lose more that a stone and a half to compete but I need obtainable goals at the moment)

I have also taken some string and labelled each bit of my chest, waist, hips, legs, arms etc so that when I go back to them in the future I can see my progress instead of just looking at numbers!! Giving myself this much of a conscience about it all should hopefully let me get my diddy 27 inch waist back that I was so proud of last year!

My friends have all called me crazy but I need to have some new goals!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I printed off 21 stars the other day and have given them each an orange outline, I shall then be colouring them in yellow each time I lose a pound! (I know I need to lose more that a stone and a half to compete but I need obtainable goals at the moment)
> 
> I have also taken some string and labelled each bit of my chest, waist, hips, legs, arms etc so that when I go back to them in the future I can see my progress instead of just looking at numbers!! Giving myself this much of a conscience about it all should hopefully let me get my diddy 27 inch waist back that I was so proud of last year!
> 
> My friends have all called me crazy but I need to have some new goals!


PMSL I would say that Blue Peter have a new star in the making ....and that you have far too much time on your hands at work lady ...choose a proper course immediately !

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> for the win?
> 
> for the win of what ?
> 
> me no understandy that one ?


 For the win! So if someone has chocolate cake, you say Chocolate cake FTW! OR new jeans or whatever amazing thing it is.



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I printed off 21 stars the other day and have given them each an orange outline, I shall then be colouring them in yellow each time I lose a pound! (I know I need to lose more that a stone and a half to compete but I need obtainable goals at the moment)
> 
> I have also taken some string and labelled each bit of my chest, waist, hips, legs, arms etc so that when I go back to them in the future I can see my progress instead of just looking at numbers!! Giving myself this much of a conscience about it all should hopefully let me get my diddy 27 inch waist back that I was so proud of last year!
> 
> My friends have all called me crazy but I need to have some new goals!


I actually love the sound of this. Numbers don't really motivate me, but actually seeing it on the string would. Yet another thing to add to the list of "crazy things I do to scare my flatmates"


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

whatever....I find buying new clothes much more cathartic .....cmon girls - bits of string mmmmm crazy ladies ...I would get scratched if I was throwing string about anyway ...the cat goes nuts...

right back to work....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> PMSL I would say that Blue Peter have a new star in the making ....and that you have far too much time on your hands at work lady ...choose a proper course immediately !
> 
> xx


Jem I am soooo busy at work at the moment I am doing the work of two people as my colleague is off but I'm having to download most of my work today which is taking ages and keeps me glued to my desk! I'm looking at Midwife and Operating Theater Nursing, I love the sounds of both of them, not sure what to go for though! :confused1:



Gym Bunny said:


> For the win! So if someone has chocolate cake, you say Chocolate cake FTW! OR new jeans or whatever amazing thing it is.
> 
> I actually love the sound of this. Numbers don't really motivate me, but actually seeing it on the string would. Yet another thing to add to the list of "crazy things I do to scare my flatmates"


Glad you like it! :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> whatever....I find buying new clothes much more cathartic .....cmon girls - bits of string mmmmm crazy ladies ...I would get scratched if I was throwing string about anyway ...the cat goes nuts...
> 
> right back to work....


I did the buying of clothes thing last year - it did work well but I kept out shrinking things before I got a chance to wear them - that annoyed me! Plus I hate shopping, shops label clothes tend to fit me funny - tis such a chore!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem I am soooo busy at work at the moment I am doing the work of two people as my colleague is off but I'm having to download most of my work today which is taking ages and keeps me glued to my desk! I'm looking at Midwife and Operating Theater Nursing, I love the sounds of both of them, not sure what to go for though! :confused1:
> 
> I thought of midwifery for a bit until I realised that there are some really really smelly and horrid women gracing you with their pregnant selves having spread their cellulite ridden legs and then they leave you to deal with the consequences of it all ....not to mention the grunting ....and screaming .......oh have a child before entering midwifery ....then tell me you still want to do it !
> 
> Some parts of it are very rewarding but you have to be prepared for all the crap that comes with it...and the heartbreak....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I thought I should have a child/children before doing that but I am going to be waiting a long time for that to happen, I've been birthing partners for a few friends, shone flashlights up their bits and pieces and even touched a babies head before you could see it, I didn't see anything that turned my tummy, didn't really have any shynesses about the whole thing, I was amazed by it. I know there is so much more to it than watching a sprog pop out. I'm a very thoughtful person but don't get attached too easily and am a very firm believer in letting the bad things in life show you how great things really can be.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Not massive improvements really, I'm playing catch up - I put on some weight when I did my butt in and then the whole sickness thing which is getting much better messed my diet up for a while. Not a happy bunny about it and I know I have let it knock my confidence!:sad:


I'm sure you look great. I know what its like !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> I'm sure you look great. I know what its like !


Thanks Goose!



Greekgoddess said:


> !Check out my journal guys I have posted some great black and white pics from the beach today. I have an album on face book on Janet Darbey. Having terrible problems with uk muscle site, its taken me seven hours to post some thumbnail photos and when I type the words are backwards&#8230;&#8230;have typed in word and pasted this time
> 
> Put this avi up deliberately because some people will hate it&#8230;&#8230;LOL


Shall check them out in a mo! :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Monday*

*Workout 2 *

*
Quads Primary - Glutes and Hamstrings Secondary*

*Squat 4 x 6-10 *

10x50

10x55

9x60

8x60

*Leg Curl 4 x 6*

6x50

6x55

6x55

6x60

*Leg Press 1 x 20-30*

30x110kg - Did not enjoy this, first time back on since injury and was really scared!

*Deadlift *

8x60

8x70

8x80

*Calf Raise - Leg Press *

25x70

25x80

*Abs* - Did these circuit stylee. 10 reps, 3 sets

DB Crunches - feet on swiss ball 7kg

Double crunch swiss ball exchange.

Hanging leg raise

Cable oblique twists 15 kg

*Cardio*

*
Wave machine* - 15mins

*Cross trainer * - 15 mins

Done and then out dancing for too many hours on a school night


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

So let me get this straight.....you did 1/2 an hour cardio after a leg frying workout....then went out dancing?

Are you really surprised you feel hungover, even though you didn't drink? Cause I'm not! :lol:

Can you walk at all today? Sweet workout BTW


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> So let me get this straight.....you did 1/2 an hour cardio after a leg frying workout....then went out dancing?
> 
> Are you really surprised you feel hungover, even though you didn't drink? Cause I'm not! :lol:
> 
> Can you walk at all today? Sweet workout BTW


Yes that is all correct! :lol:

Haha maybe you're right, I did feel like going home and sleeping for a day afterwards but the house mate was having none of it! 

I'm walking fine today, can't even feel it in my legs, lower back is a little stiff. Must try harder next week!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Indeedy! I expect you to crawl out the gym! I loved that workout and I'm going stir crazy stuck in this airport. Need to do something......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies - what have I missed ???

anything ??

Lys - are you on your way to us?

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I iz now back in the homeland yes.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I iz now back in the homeland yes.


& you is practising the lingo innit mate ??? xxxxxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WA my little star - how is your Blue Peter stuff coming along? are you covered in string and sticky back plastic? - No utilising work supplies for your own personal gains I hope lady ! xxx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice to have you back Ms GB!!

Jem - I have progress - I am down 3lb since the weekend which makes me happy - I don't care whether it is water weight or fat weight it just not on me any more!! Woohoo! I am going to check my string measurements on either the 2nd or 9th of May!

x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Tuesday*

Rode bike to and from work - 12 miles and then went for a 5 mile stomp!

*Wednesday*

*Workout 3*

*
Delts and Back Thickness - Lats, Chest, and Arms Secondary*

*
Military Press 4 x 6-8*

8x25

8x30

7x30

8x30

*Chest Supported Row 4 x 8-10*

10x50

10x60

9x70

8x80

*Low Cable Chest Presses 2 x 12-15*

15x45

12x50

*Supinated Grip Pulldown 2 x 12-15*

13x60

12x70

*Incline Dumbbell Curl 3 x 6-8*

8x12

8x14

8x14 - Hehe loved these - my little arm vein keeps popping out now - one of the guys stopped me to say it looked like a little mouse was running round under my skin! He sounded like a tool saying it and I felt like one as all the other guys then stopped to watch! 

*Skull crushers 3 x 8-10 *

10x17.5

10x20

8x20

5x25 - Haha - 5 very long and hard reps!

*Abs*

*
Plank x3 x1 min*

Crawled forward on my toes and elbows for 8 paces and back and then held for the remainder of the minute each time - then wanted to die!

*Modified Russian Twist*

3 x10

Sat on swiss ball with feet on wall, 12kg DB lean back, come up and twist.

*
Cardio*

Wave machine 15 mins

Spinning intervals - 45 sec sprint, 45 sec ride easy x 8


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good work outs looks like u hav got your motivtion back :thumbup1: I am envious of time you get riding :whistling:

Used to love riding the local bike i mean my bike and am thinking of gettin one :lol:

Looking good


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Tuesday*
> 
> Rode bike to and from work - 12 miles and then went for a 5 mile stomp!
> 
> ...


Better get me skates on you are gonna be overtaking me with that little workout hun......liking the russian twist - had forgotten all about the and they are a killer on stab ball .....

what a tw*t - talking about mice ........oh my gosh - what kind of gym do you train in ....fitness first ??????? :confused1:

Plank is cool - just did some today meself ....loving it ........

xxx well done xxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

See I hate planks....which means I should do them more!

Awesome military press there WA. Do you do standing or seated?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what is military press ????? pant pant


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> what is military press ????? pant pant


 Couldn't resist love this woman

*
*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

doh restricted ........fecking work laptop - must log onto home pc - it's switched off at mo....takes an hour to boot up - still not looked at hunky nubile bro if you can believe that .....xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> doh restricted ........fecking work laptop - must log onto home pc - it's switched off at mo....takes an hour to boot up - still not looked at hunky nubile bro if you can believe that .....xx


 LMAO! I'm sure he's crying somewhere over your callousnes....no wait...he isn't cause I haven't told him....suspect he'd have a fit if I did :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LMFAO .....he might just

I will post it up later in general thread somewhere ............


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't you bl00dy dare! He'll kill me!

Would a substitute rugby pic of me stop you doing this?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MMMMmmm yes perhaps - you have to be down and dirty though girly........


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha - Jem - I train at David Lloyds - poncy blinkin place but it's the closest gym to me, I'd like to go somewhere with big built burly gggrrring men but there is nowhere close enough to me open at decent times!

And I am loving the warm weather and the way it makes me want to lose my clothes - and i want a great bod to flaunt - so in turn shall be working very hard in the gym - so yes I'm gonna be hot on your tail!!

GB is this your hottie of a bro that is being spoken about?? - are there pics?? I want to see!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been given permission to share the abs....he may need further persuading before I can post anything else....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness GB - not sure who I love more now - you or your bro! That's a great pic


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

He has...very reluctantly...agreed to let me post one more.

He apologises for the hair...hadn't been waxed.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ha - I'll forgive him that! Looks great! Seems he is as much of a tease as his sis! x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> He apologises for the hair...hadn't been waxed.


Give Darren something to hang onto that fuzz:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice back but yes I would have to wax while he was sleeping I am afraid .........


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't worry Jem, he's gone and had it waxed now!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ouch!

Having my chest and stomach waxed is enough!

I'm lucky not to have hair on my back


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oohh there is something very satisfying about waxing a man! The best is getting one brave/foolish enough to let you give them a bikini wax!  makes me feel like Christmas has come early - and yep you are lucky to not have a hairy back - nothing but a pain in the @rse cos you can't discreetly get rid of it on your own!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Each to their own!

I don't mind the pain, I wax my other half sometimes - I'm a bit of a pro when it comes to that.. nothing more than a turn on either...

RIght ill keep this on a low of smut level :thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont even hav hairs on me chest im just a young pup really :lol:

ok few hairs on nipples lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

leafman said:


> I dont even hav hairs on me chest im just a young pup really :lol:
> 
> ok few hairs on nipples lol


With test running through your body at the moment they will pick up I can assure you..

I shave my face the night before work and wake up with a load of stubble like needles!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

leafman said:


> I dont even hav hairs on me chest im just a young pup really :lol:
> 
> *ok few hairs on nipples lol*


 Apparently this is the MOST painful thing to get waxed....... :blink:

Tho it would appear that my brother is just as much as tease as me...because it never actually costs him the amount originally quoted when he gets waxed.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Monday*

*Right, have been a little poo of late in updating this journal so I have had a bit of a word with myse*

*Workout1*

*
*Chest and Lats Primary - Back Thickness, Shoulders, and Arms Secondary

*Bench Press 4 x 6 *

6x40

6x45

6x50

6x50

*Wide Grip Pulldown/Up 4 x 8*

8x50

8x55

8x60

8x60

*DB Flye *3x8

8x9

8x10

8x10

*Lateral Raise 2 x 10*

10x10

9x10

*BB Curls 3 x 8-10*

10x20

9x25

10x25

6x30 - just for fun!

*B**B Skull crushers 3 x 8-10*

10x20

10x20

10x20

*Abs*

4x8 Hanging leg raises

4x8 Dunno what these were - but perched on step up step legs raised with a 12kg DB and twisted body until forearm was flat on bench - blinkin hurt!!

4x8 Sat on step arms holding on behind me and kicked feet out on one side of step - then over step and out the other side -

*Cardio*

*8 min punch bag and skipping*

1 min punch bag

1 min skipping

*Wave machine*

15 mins

*Bike*

10 mins

*Rowing machine*

5 mins

Slowly walked home in the rain with no umbrella, was pooped!



Oh and have stuck to my diet almost 100% today over indulged by one almond! :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow your doing really well, its these kind of journals that gives me insperation, i take my hat off to you Lady Amazon. Keep up the good work :thumbup1:

Out of curiosity whats the difference between yoga and pilates ??


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hiya babes

one almond --- naughty :no:

gonna start posting up my own food I think because I really need to catalogue it to sort myself out - otherwise just kidding myself that I am eating enough!

Not sure what the abs stuff was - were you training with someone ?

All sounds good though - get you with your 10kg lats :whistling: are you competing with someone for the LQ title perchance :whistling:

xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

nobody said:


> Wow your doing really well, its these kind of journals that gives me insperation, i take my hat off to you Lady Amazon. Keep up the good work :thumbup1:
> 
> Out of curiosity whats the difference between yoga and pilates ??


Thanks for stopping by Nobody. That's kind of you to say - I'll do my best to keep at it! Jem has a great journal also - she's been putting in some serious effort and making great progress - I don't seem to stop by many of the guys journals ( not enough hours in the day) but judging by some of the avvi's on here they are working hard.

Hmmm! Yoga I think is generally quite relaxing, there is a lot of stretching and bending, it's a meditative exercise, some of the positions are hard work but I always seem super chilled after, it does get rid of a lot of tension in the mind and body I find, I'll generally fall asleep by the end of each class!!

Pilates was first used to rehabilitate people after injury - it was used a lot to treat wounded soldiers, a lot of dancers use this for strength it's great for your core. Pilates is one of the hardest things I have ever done, it looks so simple, I'm pretty supple and can do all of the moves but it just never gets easier.

I like the classes as they have worked wonder for my posture, they keep me flexible and they calm me down. Gove them a go - you'll notice the difference in them right away.



Jem said:


> Hiya babes
> 
> one almond --- naughty :no:
> 
> ...


Yeah you need to write it down and weigh it out if only for a couple of days, last year I thought I was eating loads of food, it was all healthy and I never seemed to stop munching, when I added it up I was only on 1200 cals sometimes under and at at that point I was in the gym 16 hours a week (got a tad obsessed at one stage)

I never train with anyone! :-( I really would like a training buddy, I'm the only girl still in our free weights area and most of the men that go there give me a very wide berth - so no real chance of roping them into training with me!

Hehe - A little bit of healthy competition never hurt anyone!! DOn't knwo how I am going to jump up to 12kg next though, bet it's going to take ages!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WA I want a training buddy too.

I think I need a vid of the no idea what these ab things are as I can't picture it in my mind at all. Unless you want to be amazing and really spell it out for little ol me...Please!

I'm the only girl in the free weights area in my gym. I am now on grunting terms with the serious trainers which si all good.

Killer of a workout too!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice bench pressing WA:thumbup1: Will be a big achievment when you can throw 20kg each side. 

Every journal i go into these days is like logging onto Facebook lol:lol:

BTW, your not 6ft


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Goose said:


> With test running through your body at the moment they will pick up I can assure you..
> 
> I shave my face the night before work and wake up with a load of stubble like needles!


hmmm come to think about it lol. My chest is lookin slighhtly hairyier ohh no lol.

My wig keeps growing quicker too costing a fortune :lol:

sorry wild amazon for the off topic carry on but just catching up. :tongue:

Looking good but i do think you should let us see ur beautiful self to see how your gettin on??? I mean you are stunning and even if you aint improved a smidgin ur photos are well worthy of our eyes. :lol:

I will sleep with fingers crossed hoping for the future :tongue:

Ohh yae lookin good to :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Very nice bench pressing WA:thumbup1: Will be a big achievment when you can throw 20kg each side.
> 
> Every journal i go into these days is like logging onto Facebook lol:lol:
> 
> *BTW, your not 6ft*


 How do you know? I spy gossip! Spill!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> WA I want a training buddy too.
> 
> I think I need a vid of the no idea what these ab things are as I can't picture it in my mind at all. Unless you want to be amazing and really spell it out for little ol me...Please!
> 
> ...


I'll do some youtubing, I have the names written down somewhere, they are all very simple but I am sooo bad at explaining things if you hadn't already guessed! 

I really miss the serious trainers from my olfd gym - I think I always felt like I had something to prove - but in a good way - they really pushed me.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'll do some youtubing, I have the names written down somewhere, they are all very simple but I am sooo bad at explaining things if you hadn't already guessed!
> 
> I really miss the serious trainers from my olfd gym - I think I always felt like I had something to prove - but in a good way - they really pushed me.


 Me too! Link for me?

I loved my old gym it's run by an ex-pro BB and is amazing. Fantastic atmosphere, really friendly, I miss it. I'm training at the only gym in my city with a power rack. But it's a mainstream gym on the whole and I don't like the attitude o a lot of people there.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Very nice bench pressing WA:thumbup1: Will be a big achievment when you can throw 20kg each side.
> 
> Every journal i go into these days is like logging onto Facebook lol:lol:
> 
> BTW, your not 6ft


Thanks! I can't wait to be able to put some proper weight on the bar!! I've never used the smith machine before but I think I might every now and then to help with a little bit of confidence with my bench. I'm sure I could press more if I wasn't so scared of dropping the weight on myself! 

I am 6ft!! Why would you say otherwise?!



leafman said:


> hmmm come to think about it lol. My chest is lookin slighhtly hairyier ohh no lol.
> 
> My wig keeps growing quicker too costing a fortune :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha - yep keep those little digits of yours crossed - I have given myself a two week challenge, I'll post some pics up at the end of it all being acceptable!

Well done on the love rug!! :thumb:



Gym Bunny said:


> How do you know? I spy gossip! Spill!


He doesn't know I don't think, and we all know men should not be trusted when it comes to centimeters and inches - they are always getting confused!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes it is a known phenomenon that men cannot measure up .......so I would not worry about that

Men are either attacking me for being too tall or telling me that I am shorter than I am - purely because they feel insecure !!!!

Not that I am talking about Young Gun of course !! Don't take offence

[these men are so sensitive these days as well so we have to look after them]

Anyway I am off to do some bench today - bit of a funny workout I have today and I am a bit torn between trainers philosophies at the moment. See girls its not all fun having partners and trainers, they are coming out the feckin woodwork at mine and I am spoilt for choice ......................................................xx


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

You raise a very good point Jem, men, who needs them:lol:

As for men not being able to measure in centimeters and inches, this is true, i measured something the other day, came out as 8 inches, seems i was under shooting the mark somewhat:lol:

Lol who am i kidding. :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> You raise a very good point Jem, men, who needs them:lol:
> 
> As for men not being able to measure in centimeters and inches, this is true, i measured something the other day, came out as 8 inches, seems i was under shooting the mark somewhat:lol:
> 
> Lol who am i kidding. :tongue:


thank feck for that: a bloke with a sense of humour - well that makes a refreshing change I can tell ya :tongue: :tongue: Rep you just for that ! when & if I can ....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes it is a known phenomenon that men cannot measure up .......so I would not worry about that

Men are either attacking me for being too tall or telling me that I am shorter than I am - purely because they feel insecure !!!!

:thumb :My personal fav is when they ask if I really am a proper 6fter - I then have to ask if they are a proper 5'11 or 5'10 - turns out they either are when they wake up or when they have their shoes on! It's cute/hilarious!

Not that I am talking about Young Gun of course !! Don't take offence

[these men are so sensitive these days as well so we have to look after them]

What she said!

Anyway I am off to do some bench today - bit of a funny workout I have today and I am a bit torn between trainers philosophies at the moment. See girls its not all fun having partners and trainers, they are coming out the feckin woodwork at mine and I am spoilt for choice ......................................................xx

Ohh can't wait to see what you get up to!

You raise a very good point Jem, men, who needs them:lol:

Hehe - don't need them, want them 

As for men not being able to measure in centimeters and inches, this is true, i measured something the other day, came out as 8 inches, seems i was under shooting the mark somewhat:lol:

What did you measure :confused1: :lol:

Lol who am i kidding. :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Tuesday *

*
Workout 2*

*
Hips and Hamstrings Primary - Quads Secondary*

*Deadlift 4 x 6-8 *

8x60

8x70

8x80

8x85 - Hehe - it's a little PB for me! Still sucks as little lovely ladies half my size (Beklet, GB, Tan) are all kicking my ass on these!

*BB Split Squat 3 x 8-10 *

10x40

10x40

8x45

*Glute/Ham Raise 4 x 8 *

8x Holding 10kg to my chest

8x Holding 15

8x Holding 15

8x Holding 15

These hurt like a ba$tard am really going to feel it tomorrow! Plus had never done like this either.

*Leg Press Calf Raise 3 x 30-50*

50x40

30x60

30x80

This was one of the hardest lower body workouts I have done in a long long time - since before my injury, felt so good and bad all at he same time. Had to hobble home - the walk usually takes 12 mins - it took 20 today! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bl00dy hell! My legs are twitching in sympathy.

Those GHR are utterly mental!

Great progress on the DL! Especially considering the back injury:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

............Please accept some sour grapes from me .............DL weights - pfft who needs 'em


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Bl00dy hell! My legs are twitching in sympathy.
> 
> Those GHR are utterly mental!
> 
> Great progress on the DL! Especially considering the back injury:thumb:


Thanks Ms Bunny!

I had so much fun - had a proper sweat on and the gggrrrs were out on both the GHR and deadlifts am sure I could have done more on the deads but my grip wanted to give out! And with GHR - the 15 plate was a bit of a challenge but I am sure I'll have a super duper booty in no time if I keep thses up!



Jem said:


> ............Please accept some sour grapes from me .............DL weights - pfft who needs 'em


Aw thanks Jem - you're too kind!! I'm still way behind where I want to be though I think - I'd like to be able to deadlift 120 for reps by the end of the year!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Tuesday *
> 
> *Workout 2*
> 
> ...


awesome deadlifting reps when i can :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Workout 3

Delts and Back Thickness - Lats, Chest, and Arms Secondary

Seated Military Press 4 x 6-8

Chest Supported Row or Barbell Row 4 x 8-10

Low Cable Chest Presses 2 x 12-15

Supinated Grip Pulldown 2 x 12-15

Incline Dumbbell Curl 3 x 6-8

Triceps Pushdowns 3 x 8-10

Hanging Leg Raises 2 x 15-20

This is what I am planning to do tonight, I can't wait - I might try pull ups instead of pull downs, we'll see how strong the old arm feels and how many people there are there that might see me fail but I suppose I could always pretend I was doing hanging leg raises if I can't haul myself up!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> but I suppose I could always pretend I was doing hanging leg raises if I can't haul myself up!


:laugh:

Yes I have been there done that, bought the t-shirt! Quite funny really.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Thursday*

*Workout 3*

*
Delts and Back Thickness - Lats, Chest, and Arms Secondary*

*
Military Press 4 x 6-8*

*
*8x30

8x30

8x30

8x30

*Chest Supported Row 4 x 8-10*

10x50

10x70

9x80

8x85 - PB

*Low Cable Chest Presses was busy so I did DB Presses*

8x14

8x16

8x16

Next time I think I might try to use the 18s.

*Supinated Grip Pulldown 2 x 12-15*

15x60

12x70

*Incline Dumbbell Curl 3 x 6-8*

8x14

8x14

8x14

*Tricep Pull down*

Haha can't remember the weights for these - will need to look at the stack tomorrow

*Abs*

*
Plank x3 x1 min*

Crawled forward on my toes and elbows for 8 paces and back and then held for the remainder of the minute each time - No easier this week than last week!

*Hanging leg raise*

4x8 - Can finally do these with straight legs - woohoo!

*Random Oblique Crunches on the Glute/Ham stand*

3x8 with 5 kg plate against my chest

*And feck feck feck!!!* I think I have brought about the front part of my hip injury again - I twisted it getting out of bed this morning and it's hurt ever since - am going to try and get to the physio with the healing hands over the weekend!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh and 5 pull ups not all at once though - just one each time I walked past the bar! I figured it might be a little like Tesco - every little helps!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

right...late i know,cos i've been dead busy all day and night...

but i managed to brave your journal...and have scanned it all the way through...and i have to say,i'm well impressed by your lifts,very good indeed!!!

i like to see ladies pushing hard and not settling for the girly girly workouts!!!

your cardio is off the scale..i did see a 25mile bike ride,feck me...you must be stamina queen,god damn it!!!

and i did glimpse your transition pics early on...and thats fantastic...well done you...although,i have to say because i'm that way inclined you looked very well to me before in the dress...but thats just me...well done though miss...you have worked it and made great achievements...can see you going a hell of a olot further,you seem to have the genetics!!!!

i even see a glimpse of my transition into smutfree refrainment,hahahaaaaa great stuff!!!!

anyway...i'm off to sleep in a sec,wanna watch the missed episode of apprentice first!!!!

i have to point out,good training logging...but how about throwing in some diet for us all...i do love a diet!!!!

anyway...i'm hungry again talking about diet...might have some cereal as a snack!!!

oh and on page 20,that was a very nice statement about midwifery...would rep you for that but my rep tank is running empty!!!!

diet please...

oh and i've put in jems journals something about chins...and GB seems to have nominated you lot to challenge me in a chins challenge...yeah right...bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello Mr Ant!

but i managed to brave your journal...and have scanned it all the way through...and i have to say,i'm well impressed by your lifts,very good indeed!!!

i like to see ladies pushing hard and not settling for the girly girly workouts!!!

You managed to brave it?! The cheek of it!! Glad you stopped by!

your cardio is off the scale..i did see a 25mile bike ride,feck me...you must be stamina queen,god damn it!!!

Haha yup like a Duracell Bunny on the right day - I don't really find cycling tough work, I've just bought a nice bike but have seen an even better one I want that will really help me get my cardio in - just need to consult the Bank Manager to see if I can!! It's a sexy bike so I hope I get it!

and i did glimpse your transition pics early on...and thats fantastic...well done you...although,i have to say because i'm that way inclined you looked very well to me before in the dress...but thats just me...well done though miss...you have worked it and made great achievements...can see you going a hell of a olot further,you seem to have the genetics!!!!

Thanks Ant, people keep saying I have done the hard part and have the muscle in there and that the easy part is losing the nice little layer on top but I sooooo disagree, food is my greatest love and I think I almost compulsive when it comes to food, I go through phases where all I will do is eat, eat, eat and at other times I will be on the scales every day seeing how much I weigh and then I start cutting loads out of my diet until it starts going down. I really want to get up on stage and look great but I have to be in the absolute healthiest of mind sets to be able to remain sensible about it.

i even see a glimpse of my transition into smutfree refrainment,hahahaaaaa great stuff!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

i have to point out,good training logging...but how about throwing in some diet for us all...i do love a diet!!!!

anyway...i'm hungry again talking about diet...might have some cereal as a snack!!!

Shall hunt my diets out and post them up especially for you! x

oh and on page 20,that was a very nice statement about midwifery...would rep you for that but my rep tank is running empty!!!!

Thanks! Trying to find places to study is a nightmare but I'm looking forward to doing something productive and worthwhile!

oh and i've put in jems journals something about chins...and GB seems to have nominated you lot to challenge me in a chins challenge...yeah right...bring it on!!!!!!

Yeah Bring It Mr Ant!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Hi, just dropping in for a quick hello. Thought I would play on the computer for a bit, as I should have been going to a May day picnic and its hissing down with rain here lol.
> 
> Typical - I hope the clouds vanish and you manage to go!
> 
> ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

My Diet

Meal 1

4 egg whites

2 egg

50g oats

Meal 2

150g chicken

30g almonds

green veg/salad

Meal 3

150g chicken

2tbsp PB

green veg/salad

Meal 4

100g chicken

30g rice

Meal 5

1 scoop protein pwder

1tbsp PB

Meal 6

3 egg whites

1 whole egg

50g Kol-Les cheese

green veg/salad

I'm drinking between 3 and 4 litres of water a day also.

I've had to start substituting the PB for almonds though as I start showing symptoms of allergy if I have too much of this stuff in a day!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Diet and training is looking very good WA!!! Keep up the hard work:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Thursday*
> 
> *Workout 3*
> 
> ...


That is some good pressing go for 18s next time :thumbup1: You seem to be doin really well and your diet looks spot on 

Also what is supinated grip pull downs? good weight thow :cool2:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Diet and training is looking very good WA!!! Keep up the hard work:thumb:


Hey Zeus,

Thanks for stopping by! I'll do my best! 



leafman said:


> That is some good pressing go for 18s next time :thumbup1: You seem to be doin really well and your diet looks spot on
> 
> Also what is supinated grip pull downs? good weight thow :cool2:


A little angel has helped me with the diet - it bumped my calories up and has helped me kick start my metabolism, took me a few weeks to start losing weight but now I can see the small changes happening it's pretty good! :thumb:

Supinated grip pull downs are really simple (I just like long words  ) I use the straight bar, arms shoulder width with palms facing me.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello Mr Ant!
> 
> but i managed to brave your journal...and have scanned it all the way through...and i have to say,i'm well impressed by your lifts,very good indeed!!!
> 
> ...


 i hear all this bring it,bring it...but on the day of the contest,i'm your father...so its not that hard to give you all the wrong advices!!!!

hahahahaha....3 months and if you lot cant manage it...you should hold your heads in shame and go train in the small corner:lol:!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> My Diet
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> ...


nice bit of diet layout...

erm...dont see hardly any carbs here...and that little bit of 30g rice wouldnt even feed the spiders that have taken up residency in my hallway!!!!

you dieting for a show or something...if not sh*t lady,your stomach must be creaking like a haunted mansions door...thats a die-et,sorry,i'm being harsh,scuse me,just very low ishould of said!!!

hope your hip is better!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Mr Ant the rainbow confused me!  Couldn't figure out how to repost it all!

your not bloody wrong...you'd be alright with a flintstone car!!!!

yeah i agree cycling aint say as tough as running,more of a battle in the mid there to keep going!!!!

blimey...you got a bike fetish???

must admit i do like a ride...on me bike before people say i'm broken,tsk tsk!!!!

No bike fetish, I just like the look of them and like to keep moving, if I want to go to the next town over I'd rather bike than go in a car or bus and try and find a way to get there faster.

guess they are right in a way,but like you say what good is the muscle underneath...you are just like me by the sounds of it...food...damn what an addictive thing...i too love it...and can get out of control with it...then but not on the same par as you dont eat enough some days...

try not to strave yourself if you eaten too much...just leads to catabolism...just try work it off miss!!!!

well if its the attitude and behaviours to food,diet and getting on stage...then its psychological...set yourself shorter term goals,then i thin these are more achievable,manageable and attainable...as oppose to go from now to shredded contest condition in drastic amount of time...this will send you mad!!!

I know I'm lucky I have a body that responds pretty well to training and diet when I get it dialled in right but my mind holds it back so much!! Last year I used the gym to deal with my emotions - easily putting in 16 hours a week plus walking 5 miles a day (haha - which I know wasn't good) but this year I seem to be getting comfort from food! Need to see a hynotherapist or something! 

i reckon you'll nail this,you have it in mind all the time by the sounds of it,just apply some discipline,dont be too hard on yourself,wise you'll just make guilt the main emotion,when really you wanna feel goood about what your doing!!!!

I have every faith that I'll get there, just need to pick the right time, I really wanted to step on stage this year but am not sure now if this is my year! I think I have left it too late?!

what you studying now?

blimey training,studying and working all at the same time...i remember days like that...i went down to 12 stone in my final year,gave up work though...didnt eat or train...good on you though,studies always the way forward in many ways...make the studies top priority,the gym will always be there miss...just pace yourself!!!

I'm not studying at the moment, well not proper study - just reading loads of books about the subjects I am interested in - I'm a bit of a geek, been doing puzzle upon puzzle, I have a crazily active mind, I like to write but most of what I write is pure smut so I won't indulge you.

What did you study?

i hear all this bring it,bring it...but on the day of the contest,i'm your father...so its not that hard to give you all the wrong advices!!!!

hahahahaha....3 months and if you lot cant manage it...you should hold your heads in shame and go train in the small corner!!!!

3 months - yep sounds good, gives me plenty of time to either drop a lot of weight or get very strong! :lol: :lol: Fingers crossed it is a bit of both!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> nice bit of diet layout...
> 
> erm...dont see hardly any carbs here...and that little bit of 30g rice wouldnt even feed the spiders that have taken up residency in my hallway!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking a peek!! And nice bit of imagery there! :thumb:

That diet actually has more food in it than I was eating, I was eating too little and my weight was not moving so we upped it a bit. I like to have my oats in the morning but I generally seem to function better without too many carbs - they tend to knock me out, I feel so drowsy after them.

I really want to get on stage this year but for one reason or another my focus keeps going! I'm a little worried I have left it too late. This diet should fingers crossed help me on my way! I always feel like I am eating and quite often have to force it down!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Monday*

*
Workout1*

*
Chest and Lats Primary - Back Thickness, Shoulders, and Arms Secondary*

*DB Chest press* - all the Benches were busy with queues so used DB instead of BB

6x14

6x16

6x16

4x18 PB

*Wide Grip Pulldown/Up 4 x 8 *

8x55

8x60

8x60

8x60

3 wide grip pull ups and 8 slow negatives

*DB Flye 3x8*

8x10

8x10

8x10

*Lateral Raise 2 x 10 *

10x10

10x10

*BB Curls 3 x 8-10*

10x25

10x25

5x30

10x25

*BB Skull crushers 3 x 8-10*

10x20

10x20

10x20

*Abs*

Cable oblique twists with 15kg 4x8

I didn't do any cardio or decent ab work as last time I tried after I originally hurt my hip it just made it worse so I'm giving it a few days to settle down. It is feeling much better, been doing a lot of stretching which is helping! Should be right as rain soon - will call the Physio tomorrow and see what he thinks!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent workout. What did the physio think?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, considering you have an awsome body:thumbup1: You eat quite alot, was pretty suprised lol

Ovb working very well WA


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Excellent workout. What did the physio think?


Thanks GB!

He says it soulds like I have just over worked it - need to step doing deadlifts twice a week. Once a week or even fortnightly would be fine for a couple of months to really give it a chance to properly heal. I was happy with that!



YoungGun said:


> Wow, considering you have an awsome body:thumbup1: You eat quite alot, was pretty suprised lol
> 
> Ovb working very well WA


Thanks YG, I'm tall and heavy, I'm allowed a lot of food! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks GB!
> 
> He says it soulds like I have just over worked it - need to step doing deadlifts twice a week. Once a week or even fortnightly would be fine for a couple of months to really give it a chance to properly heal. I was happy with that!
> 
> Thanks YG, I'm tall and heavy, I'm allowed a lot of food! :lol:


Sh1t! Didn't realise you were DLing 2x a week! Def cut that down and maybe go no higher than 6 reps a set.

YG I don't think she's eating a lot, especially when you consider the lady is over 6ft!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

GB, i was probably being niave, iv'e never really seen or looked into diets for women before so i guess this hit me by suprise.

She looks great though so who am i to say lol


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha - I don't mind, just never try and take my food away! It's my lifes greatest passion so far!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Monday*
> 
> *Workout1*
> 
> ...


Good work out :thumbup1: Congrats on pb too will be throwing the 20s about in no time


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Monday*
> 
> *Workout1*
> 
> ...


i love the weights your pulling!!!!

well done miss!!!

glad you upped it a bit(food i mean)!!!

good to get your oats in the morning!!!

too many carbs...can in fact cause insulin spikes,therefore tiredness but you are simply not ingesting enough to cause this with your diet!!!!

you've got a focus and goals,and i think you'll get there...keep up the hard work,dont punish your brain too much...good luck miss!!!!

chin up contest,if any you lot beat me in 3 months i will buy you a tub of your fav protein!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Leafy and Ant!!

UUmm Ant how many chins can you do now?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Leafy and Ant!!
> 
> UUmm Ant how many chins can you do now?


well we can set the bar...but i guess i could bang out more than i need to on the day!!!

and i am pulling more weight here!!!!

ok...i may have upper body strength to actually pull my weight but...we could say a standard 10 reps to start with as a base for everyone...then the comp starts after this....or would you say this is too much first off?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> well we can set the bar...but i guess i could bang out more than i need to on the day!!!
> 
> and i am pulling more weight here!!!!
> 
> ok...i may have upper body strength to actually pull my weight but...we could say a standard 10 reps to start with as a base for everyone...then the comp starts after this....or would you say this is too much first off?


Oh dear, oh dear!! I managed 12 last year before I tore my arm/shoulder insertion point bit of me! Are we going to have to video these and post them up?

I'd better get my 'Building a bigger back and beyond!' and 'You too can conquer the pull up' articles out and change up some of my training.

Ant how much do you weigh?

Ms Amazon runs to hide in the corner and contemplate how silly she is for challenging someone she will blatantly lose to!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dont worry about it - he's a blagger.............


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh dear, oh dear!! I managed 12 last year before I tore my arm/shoulder insertion point bit of me! Are we going to have to video these and post them up?
> 
> I'd better get my 'Building a bigger back and beyond!' and 'You too can conquer the pull up' articles out and change up some of my training.
> 
> ...


dont defeat yourself before you've started,show heart n some positive vibes...then you'll overcome a few more reps!!!

well if you have a serious injury,you can pull out,that will leave 2....

but if you still in the runnings...yep,grab your old VHS vids,dust em off and get yo assss chinning!!!

not unless yee are scared:whistling:...

i weigh only 16 stone at the minute,but the way my body is growing i'll probably be heavier with more muscle soon enough!!!!

aww,you wont lose...well,not too badly anyway,kee,hee,hee!!!!



Jem said:


> Dont worry about it - he's a blagger.............


erm...now where did you come from????

listen miss i've spanked your bum before we've started,you might as well buy me some protein now!!!!

best start getting your old vids out too...not them ones:lol:...

i'm no blagger...them days are over...looks like you 2 are getting on my case a bit,i'd say!!!

but your putting up more of a fight than WA...

you got 3 months jem...come on...reckon you could win???

you know i'm talking starting straight armed hanging...pulling without swaying straight up,with chin being pulled up with body over the bar,and then controlled on the way down!!!!!

dont forget i'm gonna be practicing too...or should i not...to be fair on you lot...will have to see what GB has got still!!!

reckon we should all state what we can do now...and set a date...and target start chins...to absolute maximum which of course will be the winner!!!!

is this the competition or should we make the comp more wider with more folk...or just wanna kep it low key,so you weaklings have got a chance????

^^^^^^^

purely speaking for inspirational purposes of course!!!!!

happy chinning

chin chinminy chin chin charooo:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> dont defeat yourself before you've started,show heart n some positive vibes...then you'll overcome a few more reps!!!
> 
> well if you have a serious injury,you can pull out,that will leave 2....
> 
> ...


fpmsl ^^^^^^^^

Just droppin by to say Looking good, Keep it tight and train hard and all that carry on :thumbup1: :lol:

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Ant you should do them one handed as im pretty sure you prob do them weighted with a back like that. :lol:

Are we gonna get some pics or vids


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> dont defeat yourself before you've started,show heart n some positive vibes...then you'll overcome a few more reps!!!
> 
> well if you have a serious injury,you can pull out,that will leave 2....
> 
> ...





leafman said:


> fpmsl ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Just droppin by to say Looking good, Keep it tight and train hard and all that carry on :thumbup1: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm back again - I've been bored out of my brains this last week not being able to do any exercise or even leave the house due to this concussion. I decided to go and take it easy and try to be sensible - which is not my strongest character trait. I did ok, nothing great to report back. My head only started thumping once, did think there was a slight chance I might fall over but seemed to be ok after a couple of minutes rest!

*Workout1*

*
Chest and Lats Primary - Back Thickness, Shoulders, and Arms Secondary*

*DB Chest press *

8x16

8x16

8x16

*Wide Grip Pulldown/Up 3x 8 *

8x55

8x60

8x60

*DB Flye 3x8*

8x10

8x10

8x10

*Lateral Raise 2 x 10 *

10x10

10x10

*BB Curls 3 x 8-10*

10x20

10x25

10x25

*BB Skull crushers 3 x 8-10*

10x20

10x20

10x20

*Abs*

Cable oblique twists with 15kg 4x8

DB Crunches 8kg 4x8

Hanging leg raises 4x8


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Concussion :lol: What u like, just take it steady and slow down on that bike of urs pmsl.

Good workout thow :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I know, I'm hopeless, it's one thing after another! 

My friends dog took too much of as liking to my leg and started to hump it, made me jump and I cracked my head on a low door frame. I'm almost better now though so I'm happy! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I know, I'm hopeless, it's one thing after another!
> 
> My friends dog took too much of as liking to my leg and started to hump it, made me jump and I cracked my head on a low door frame. I'm almost better now though so I'm happy! :thumb:


thats what happens when you smear yourself in pedigree chum WA - told a stop doing it ....:laugh:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I know, I'm hopeless, it's one thing after another!
> 
> My friends dog took too much of as liking to my leg and started to hump it, made me jump and I cracked my head on a low door frame. I'm almost better now though so I'm happy! :thumb:


Lmfao :lol:

I have got a puppy that is ill :cursing: its back legs shake and vet says it might be nurilogical or sommat but to early to tell. I had to explain to people who had put a deposit down for him and they are unsure what to do now.

Just my luck baby on the way in july and im gonna be stuck with a dodgy dog puppy running around  plus theydont stay small for ever. Fingers crossed they will still have him as i have offered him to them for nothing.

Right now i have told u my life story im off for bannanas byeeeeeeee


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> thats what happens when you smear yourself in pedigree chum WA - told a stop doing it ....:laugh:


You been giving out tips again :confused1: :lol: Love u jem in a sisterly way :whistling:  Call me cutie and make my day i dare u :laugh:

Same goes for u wild amazon right i really have spamed ur journal byeeeeeeee


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> thats what happens when you smear yourself in pedigree chum WA - told a stop doing it ....:laugh:


Haha - thanks chick, I'll bear that in mind for the next time. That doggy loved me though, apparently he is never that bad, he humped by legs, my arms, my back, I was too scared to lay down in case he went for my head. Typical I am always the most attractive to the most inappropriate males!



leafman said:


> Lmfao :lol:
> 
> I have got a puppy that is ill :cursing: its back legs shake and vet says it might be nurilogical or sommat but to early to tell. I had to explain to people who had put a deposit down for him and they are unsure what to do now.
> 
> ...


Aww Leafy that's too cute, aw poor pup! Hope you get it sorted Mr. I didn't know you had a baby on the way! How did I not know that?! Congratulations xx

Enjoy your bananas.



leafman said:


> You been giving out tips again :confused1: :lol: Love u jem in a sisterly way :whistling:  Call me cutie and make my day i dare u :laugh:
> 
> Same goes for u wild amazon right i really have spamed ur journal byeeeeeeee


Leafy you are the cutest!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha - thanks chick, I'll bear that in mind for the next time. That doggy loved me though, apparently he is never that bad, he humped by legs, my arms, my back, I was too scared to lay down in case he went for my head. Typical I am always the most attractive to the most inappropriate males!
> 
> *Funny WA - sods law - you always get the dogs ! At least they are loyal pmsl & you can put them on a leash - always handy *
> 
> Leafy you are the cutest!


*He is a cutie - cutie little leafster* :lol: *I am feeling all sisterly* *....been to dentist yet bruv ???? pmsl *


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> *He is a cutie - cutie little leafster* :lol: *I am feeling all sisterly* *....been to dentist yet bruv ???? pmsl *


^^^^Lmao yea i gotta have 2 teeth out lol. I have put it off for just a bit and he is sending me an appointment out next monday. Soz for hijack WA 

Wild Am.....

And i can relate to dogs i mean at least they can hump legs and get away with it :lol: That in my book is cool :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmmm weights seem a bit low?????


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Hmmm weights seem a bit low?????


Call 'em as you see 'em don't you? :tongue:

Yep weights were low, was going to use the machines incase I dropped something but don't like using them so didn't.

Even without concussion training is sh1te at the moment, seems my get up and go has got up and gone


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

If you still have concussion you need to be doubly careful because the lifting ups your blood pressure, which puts more pressure on the brain and...yeah...think you get idea. You don't wanna make things worse.

Ignore JW007, stay ALPHA and train in a way which means you'll be hitting the weights heavy as soon as you're fully better and don't delay your recovery.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

You speak sense Ms Bunny!

I'll be right as rain in no time I'm sure, hopefully I can stop my clutz bucket self from picking up any more injuries.

I'm going to do my best to get into a half decent routine for the next couple of months and then I am moving to Colchester for a year to go to college and it's just round the corner from a pretty decent gym that I know a few of the board members go to so that's something to look forward to! :thumb:


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Thought id say hello!

Sorry to hear you got concussion! Know how it must feel cos im having slightly similar (ish) neck/head issues :-(

The new gym sounds really good though!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks for stopping by!! My concussion is gettting better thank goodness only had a couple of dizzy spells today and lost my balance once, so I'm much improved! :thumb:

Sorry to see your're not feeling great, hope you're better soon. You've started a journal haven't you? I'm going to stop by and have a peek!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Wednesday,*

Right, again the weights for these are lower tan I would have liked, still have light balance issues so I didn't want to be silly although I was itching to up the weights!

*Workout 2 *

*
Quads Primary - Glutes and Hamstrings Secondary*

*
Squat 4 x 6-10 *

10x40

10x50

10x60

10x60

*Leg Curl 4 x 6*

6x50

6x55

6x55

6x60

*Leg Press 1 x 20-30*

30x100

*Deadlift 3x8 *

8x60

8x70

8x70

*Calf Raise - Smith machine *

25x60

25x60

I also threw in a couple of random things that I used to do before I got clumsy and injured

*DB Step ups*

Using 10kg DB's - 3x10 each leg just to test my balance

*SHELCS's* 3x10 - You might need to google them

*Abs* - Did these in a circuit 10 reps and 3 sets

DB Crunches - feet on swiss ball 8kg

Double crunch swiss ball exchange.

Hanging leg raise

Cable oblique twists 15 kg

*Cardio*

Wave machine - 15mins

Cross trainer - 15 mins

Last year I had 2 goal pics of women that I thought looked great and that I could possibly look like, I found them really motivating, I'm going to dig them out and post them up. Maybe they will help again this year. :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*My goal pics*

My goal is to one day look like a cross between these two women. (sooner rather than later assuming I get my backside into gear)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

chilisi said:


> good luck mate..hope your feeling better


Thanks Chilisi, I'm feeling much better thanks.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks Chilisi, I'm feeling much better thanks.


well then your weights should increase accordingly then eh:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> well then your weights should increase accordingly then eh:thumb:


Well deduced! :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm even thinking of taking some more pics of myself to show all of the progress I've lost - will be a nice little ego bashing for me!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm even thinking of taking some more pics of myself to show all of the progress I've lost - will be a nice little ego bashing for me!


wouldnt bother, you prob look pants considering girly gay weights you been lifting

(que all the fckin prevs telling her how good she looks and she should get some progress pics up LMFAO, however perhaps not now ive posted this







)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow you are so hot girl, get those pics up so we can all swoon and fawn over your superior goddess-ness 

Will that do Joe?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> wouldnt bother, you prob look pants considering girly gay weights you been lifting
> 
> (que all the fckin prevs telling her how good she looks and she should get some progress pics up LMFAO, however perhaps not now ive posted this
> 
> ...


Joe you're a little sh1t aren't you? :cursing: :lol: You're right, look [email protected], have completely lost my "vision of loveliness" status, had best not offend anyones eyes!



windsor81 said:


> Wow you are so hot girl, get those pics up so we can all swoon and fawn over your superior goddess-ness
> 
> Will that do Joe?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Thursday*

*Workout 3*

*
*

*Supinated Grip Pull ups*

3 Unassisted pull ups with reall slow negs

8x12 counter weight

8x19 counter weight

8x26 counter weight

8x33 counter weight

*Bench press*

8x40

8x45

8x47.5

4x50

4x50

8x45

13x40

And a few with just the bar. I don't really feel comfortable benching as there is not often anyone to help me, there was someone to spot for me today for the second half of these and I felt so much better with them there. I think they'll help me next week too so fingers crossed I can bump this up a little.

*Military Press 4 x 6-8*

8x30

8x30

6x30

6x30

*BOR 4 x 8-10*

10x35

10x40

9x45

5x50

5x50

I like these - want to whack some more weight on next week too.

*Incline Dumbbell Curl 3 x 6-8*

8x14

8x14

8x14

*Tricep Pull down*

8x20

8x20

8x20

*Abs*

*
Plank x3 x1 min*

Crawled forward on my toes and elbows for 8 paces and back and then held for the remainder of the minute each time.

*Situps with 4kg medicine ball and re-bounder*

3x10

*Random Oblique Crunches on the Glute/Ham stand*

3x8 with 5 kg plate against my chest

I enjoyed my workout today - I don't care if I was playing with gay girly weights today I felt like I worked hard.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not surprised you enjoyed it! It damn well rocked. Ignore JW007 and his silly comments about girly weights. He obviously knows you are Alpha and keeps visiting your journal to stay in your good books...plus I think you may be taller than him :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not surprised you enjoyed it! It damn well rocked. Ignore JW007 and his silly comments about girly weights. He obviously knows you are Alpha and keeps visiting your journal to stay in your good books...plus I think you may be taller than him :lol:


Yup GB that is obviously it :laugh: And yeah I have a couple of inches on him, best not pick on a man about something he cannot change tho :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not surprised you enjoyed it! It damn well rocked. Ignore JW007 and his silly comments about girly weights. He obviously knows you are Alpha and keeps visiting your journal to stay in your good books...plus I think you may be taller than him :lol:


How could I have made such a school boy error:lol: :lol: :lol:

There I was, just expecting cheesy chat up lines and smarming and kiss ar5e from the male members....

Never occured to me that certain females can be just as bad with other females:whistling:

SO here we have it, I need to "think out of the box" a little more

GB, you smarm away, Im sure it will get you everything you ever wanted:whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Yup GB that is obviously it :laugh: And yeah I have a couple of inches on him, best not pick on a man about something he cannot change tho :whistling:


Tsk Tsk, coming form the girl who blatently LIES about her height:lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> wouldnt bother, you prob look pants considering girly gay weights you been lifting
> 
> (que all the fckin prevs telling her how good she looks and she should get some progress pics up LMFAO, however perhaps not now ive posted this
> 
> ...


I think you look really good wild amazon, really really stunning and i think you should really consider getting some pictures put up for all us per i mean blokes to look at :thumbup1:

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> How could I have made such a school boy error:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> There I was, just expecting cheesy chat up lines and smarming and kiss ar5e from the male members....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:



jw007 said:


> Tsk Tsk, coming form the girl who blatently LIES about her height:lol:


LIES?!? :nono:

I'll have you know I have been measured twice recently and both times came in at 6ft on the dot. I'm just not a gangly person so people think I look shorter than I am! :lol:



leafman said:


> I think you look really good wild amazon, really really stunning and i think you should really consider getting some pictures put up for all us per i mean blokes to look at :thumbup1:
> 
> :whistling: :lol:


Whatever Leafy! :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> LIES?!? :nono:
> 
> ...


More LIES, when and where please???

NO WAY are you 6ft......

Apprently my guns are 28", I had em measured 3 times, by person thats doing your height


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

jw007 said:


> More LIES, when and where please???
> 
> NO WAY are you 6ft......
> 
> Apprently my guns are 28", I had em measured 3 times, by person thats doing your height


Well how tall am I then? :confused1:

The nurse at my Dr's surgery and one of the trainers at the gym (not the physio) I'm going to go and get someone at work to measure me in a bit. Probably a woman, we all know how bad men are when it comes to inches! 

Personally I would have prefered to have stopped at 5'8 aged 12, that was a nice height!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well how tall am I then? :confused1:
> 
> The nurse at my Dr's surgery and one of the trainers at the gym (not the physio) I'm going to go and get someone at work to measure me in a bit. Probably a woman, we all know had bad men are when it comes to inches!
> 
> Personally I would have prefered to have stopped at 5'8 aged 12, that was a nice height!


You're just greedy, lol I've been 4' 11" since I was 12 - you stole my height!!!! :lol:

(And JW KNOWS I'm telling the truth about my height lol)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

JW007. The ladies love it as they know it isn't a line from me I actually meann what I say. :rockon: I can give you some tips if you like:lol:

WA. 5"8 is an annoying height. You are stuck in between, you aren't small and petite or tall and graceful, you end up being the same size as most men or slightly bigger...which is irritating. 5"10 now that is a nice height!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

bump u still alive :confused1: :lol: not fell off that bike of urs have u???


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

OOhhhh nnnnoooo Leafy - you dragged my journal up from the depths! I was about to go and find it but you beat me to it!!  No I've not fallen off my bike or the wagon , I am actually having quite a good week.

The new diet I started on Monday is going well, I had 6 chocolate buttons today which was the first bit of naughtiness this week and considering for the last little while a good 4 bar a day average had crept back in.

My backwards progress pics are to be taken this weekend and from next week I'll make more time for my journal!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> OOhhhh nnnnoooo Leafy - you dragged my journal up from the depths! I was about to go and find it but you beat me to it!!  No I've not fallen off my bike or the wagon , I am actually having quite a good week.
> 
> The new diet I started on Monday is going well, I had 6 chocolate buttons today which was the first bit of naughtiness this week and considering for the last little while a good 4 bar a day average had crept back in.
> 
> My backwards progress pics are to be taken this weekend and from next week I'll make more time for my journal!


did i see progress pics mentioned there lol. Im only messing althow i have very good reason to see ur pics. I am after all a pro now more or less. I mean i been here 3 month wich means i am best person to see ur pics and tell u were u are goin right and wrong :thumbup1: If u get them from diff angles it makes it easyier to tell how far you have really come. Also the bent over row shot from behind u is one that shows most qualities in peoples phsyic grrrr wish i could spell. So a bent over row back shot and also a underneath squat shot is a good judgeing pic :thumbup1:

Sh1t sorry not sure whats wrong with me today think i been drinking too much (leafy ran to fridge so he c an spell it lol) lucozade :lol:

Glad things are goin well and i really cant believe u think having 6 choc buttons is naughty hahaha.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes Leafy you little opportunist you did see pics mentioned!!

I shall take your requests into consideration but don't hold your breath!!

Bikini is at the ready as is camera and tripod, I have just about worked up enough courage to take them, I just need my housemate to stop wandering around the house so I can go pose in the hallway.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here we go - pics!

Not happy but it shows me where I am, what I've let slip (most things) and what needs lots of work (again, most things) My training for the last couple of months has been inconsistant as has my diet. I have set myself a month long goal of trying to shed 12lb, I know as well as fat weight, I'll drop some water weight too. I know from last years hard work that I can make really good progress in quite a short space of time, Summer is almost here and I plan to look good!

I'll take my measurements later!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looking real good there especially your lats! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WA.....I can understand the criticalness. But it is somewhat harsh. You have no gluteal fat, no cellulite that I can see, I've said it before but you have a stunning pair of pins.

Your lat developement, as WRT says, is superb. You've got the true X shape going on that I am chasing. I can see triceps, no bingo wings. In pic 3 you can see the full line down the centre of your abs.

OK, so in comparison to your ripped pic, your abs look a little soft. BUt that is nothing a touch of dieting cannot solve. You've added some quality muscle. OK calf definition also needs to be worked on but again. Up the cardio and that'll come.

Your whole shape has improved. Now, well done on posting these. You can look back at them in a month and snigger. BTW. If my bod looked as good as your right now I'd be on the beach in a bikini already.

Oh and don't forget with your height it is always gonna look like you have less muscle than you do because your limbs are so long.

Right. 1 last point. If you do not drop 12lb this month do NOT beat yourself up about it. BF% not weight is important.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

wow. You look good wild am so as Gb say dont be too harsh on urself. Your lats,shoulders and thighs look awesome with some serious nice size to them. What are you wanting to do WA ? meaning are you just wanting, to look good for summer (in my opinion ur looking good already) or have you ambitions of competeing in future??

You have a good frame to do with as u wish :thumbup1: whats ur plan on how to lose the 12 pounds in a month ur planning?

Looking well and glad u put ur pics up. Really is no reason to worry about them when u look as u do :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> WA.....I can understand the criticalness. But it is somewhat harsh. You have no gluteal fat, no cellulite that I can see, I've said it before but you have a stunning pair of pins.
> 
> Your lat developement, as WRT says, is superb. You've got the true X shape going on that I am chasing. I can see triceps, no bingo wings. In pic 3 you can see the full line down the centre of your abs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping by GB.

I think I am mad at myself for not working as hard as I used to in the gym, I always feel a lot better about myself when I am being proactive and working to fix all the little things I don't like so my slack attitude recently is probably what is making me feel disapppointed. And have you seen the hotties I have as my goal pics, I'm going to need to knock a fair amount of weight off to get a shape like theirs

I am looking forward to taking some more pics in a month and seeing how I have done.

I get my X shape that people keep refering to from my Dad he was a big strapping 6'4 BB and always kept his little 30 inch waist.

Hhhmm my calves completely vanished in my pics, I might try to wiggle about if fron of the mirror later and try to get a better pic of those. 

And GB young lady you are almost as bad, I've seen some of your pics and you always look great- no reason to not be in bikini!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

WRT said:


> Looking real good there especially your lats! :thumbup1:





IanStu said:


> Stunning :thumb:


Thanks guys - you're too kind! :lol:


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

To me thats how you should look prior to getting ready for a show.

you cant walk around with to low bodyfat all the time you wont make any quality gains.

Legs quality, upper body tad more muscle and your there.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

leafman said:


> wow. You look good wild am so as Gb say dont be too harsh on urself. Your lats,shoulders and thighs look awesome with some serious nice size to them. What are you wanting to do WA ? meaning are you just wanting, to look good for summer (in my opinion ur looking good already) or have you ambitions of competeing in future??
> 
> You have a good frame to do with as u wish :thumbup1: whats ur plan on how to lose the 12 pounds in a month ur planning?
> 
> Looking well and glad u put ur pics up. Really is no reason to worry about them when u look as u do :thumbup1:


And Leafy

You're never far behind the pics are you young man :lol:

Well I would like to get up on stage at some point and my goal in January was to do it this year but I think I may have left this one a little late?! I posted a couple of pics the other day of two women that in my eyes have great bods and I think my body is a similar shape to theirs so at he moment getting to that point is my goal.

My 12lbs

*As I have been eating the biggest load of junk recently I am hoping that a decent diet will knock a few pounds off. I'm only having carbs for breakfast and lunch.

*I've upped my water, I forget to drink if I don't pay attention to it.

*Upped the good fats

*Upped protein to keep me full for longer

*The only stimulant I am using is caffeine.

*Morning and evening 20-30 min walks and skipping.

That's all so far and it seems to be working, I weigh in again on Monday!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

paul s said:


> To me thats how you should look prior to getting ready for a show.
> 
> you cant walk around with to low bodyfat all the time you wont make any quality gains.
> 
> Legs quality, upper body tad more muscle and your there.


How long do you reckon it would take me to get in decent enough shape to give Toned Figure a whirl?

Oh and this week I have been following a programme where the main focus is the upper body. This is because my upper body needs some work and also my hip/bottom injury from the early part of the year is still playing up if I work it too hard or too often. I think deads might be playing a big part in this too


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Looking good WA.. I agree with Paul, your lower half...qauds, calves and bum look great!! Add a touch more muscle to the top and your there. Imo your condition isnt bad either. I would take you just the way you are :thumbup1:


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

I Think i could get you ready in 12-14 weeks.

Remmember dont over train very easy to do so . sometimes less is more


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> And Leafy
> 
> You're never far behind the pics are you young man :lol:
> 
> ...


hahaha i had it logged in memory bank that ur pics were due to be posted up :thumbup1:

sounds good and in my opinion there is no reason u couldnt diet down and do toned figure now :confused1: Just my thoughts.

you have the size there and as paul said earlyier you look as someone should look in off season. Diet down and give it a go that would be my advice. You will constintently be trying to inprove anyways so why not?

experience and all that carry on :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Hey Zeusy!
> 
> Looking good WA.. I agree with Paul, your lower half...qauds, calves and bum look great!! Add a touch more muscle to the top and your there. Imo your condition isnt bad either.
> 
> ...





paul s said:


> I Think i could get you ready in 12-14 weeks.
> 
> Remmember dont over train very easy to do so . sometimes less is more


You reckon?! Wanna give it a go? :bounce:

I'm going to need to be saving so much money for either college or Uni in September that a clean diet and decent amount of time in working out would be a huge help for me.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolutely


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi WA - well you look great girl - dunno what all the moaning was about.

Do you really want to do toned figure though ? - I think you could do trained if you worked at it - if this is you when you have been slacking it looks like you were born to do it ! I would say develop that muscle as much as possible and make the most of it .........

I am confused with everyone saying you need to do more on the top half :confused1:

From what I can see the top responds well, you have caps on your delts, your lats are good and this in turn gives you the nice nipped in waist .........measurements are irrelevant imo - we can see what's there 

I would work on the legs ......maybe I am legs obsessed .........& what do I know 

I would worry about getting too muscular on top half if you are going for toned...

Please feel free to ignore me - just saying what I see - which contradicts everyone else [bloody typical]

Brilliant Sonia - credit to you - you look amazing and also looking every inch of those 6 foot :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem said:


> Hi WA - well you look great girl - dunno what all the moaning was about.
> 
> Do you really want to do toned figure though ? - I think you could do trained if you worked at it - if this is you when you have been slacking it looks like you were born to do it ! I would say develop that muscle as much as possible and make the most of it .........
> 
> ...


Hey Chick,

Haha, I've been thinking over the comments, everyone is their own worst critic and I suppose that's good to a point as it keeps us moving forward, but if you fail to acknowledge what you have gained you could possibly hold yourself back.

I have concluded that I don't think I have made nowhere near as much progress as I expected of myself . However the fat weight I have put on is not as bad as I feel it is when I touch myself or look in the mirror.

I know what you mean Em, I lean out from the top down which is a pain because I hold most of my bad weight on my lower half, fingers crossed that once I start shifting some fat I'll balance out a little better.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Chick,
> 
> Haha, I've been thinking over the comments, everyone is their own worst critic and I suppose that's good to a point as it keeps us moving forward, but if you fail to acknowledge what you have gained you could possibly hold yourself back.
> 
> ...


You and me both. I completely understand the feeling worse than looking. BTW.....You don't have 1/2 as much bad weight as you think you do! Your bottom is tiny!

Very impressed.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sunday*

I have new training, Paul s has kindly offered to help knock me into shape! :thumb: We are going to get me going on some HIT weight training, at the moment I only have a couple of exercises per body part but this will increase over the coming weeks. I am also working to a 4-2-4 tempo which I have not really done before so today I knocked all of my weights down a little to allow for this.

*AM *

*
Cardio*

1 hour of dancing like a loon to MTV in the garden

30 mins power stomping

*PM*

*
Warm up*

5 minutes of skipping and some stretching

*Chest*

Warm up with Incline Press, set 1 easy set 2 harder, 25kg and then 35kg

*Pec dec *

9x40

*Incline BB Press*

8x40

*Back*

*
DB Pullover *

10x14

*Reverse Grip Pulldown* - took a couple of go's to find a good weight, finally settled on

10x40

*Deadlifts*

Warm up to protect lower back then 1 set 6-10 reps, 40,50

10x60

Haha as I said my weights were quite low today but the much slower tempo made me work loads harder and I have a sneaky feeling I'm going to be able to feel my new little exercises tomorrow. The deads were particularly low as I think that is what keeps bringing on my nerve pain so although I know I can lift much more it just does not feel worth rushing it and not being able to do legs day or any decent cardio while it calms down.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Excellent work hope you enjoyed the training. will up the tempo later.

4 2 4 tempo makes your muscle move and control the weight not momentum.

again good work


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

paul s said:


> Excellent work hope you enjoyed the training.
> 
> I did thanks, it's nice to be doing something different
> 
> ...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

erm a late night pop in just to instigate the war on chins a bit more!!!!

scanned back a fw pages and you seem to be getting twinges from your botty/hip injury...take it easy miss...no point in making things worse,then you'll be t a complete halt...

i know this too damn well...i've always carried on smashing my body to hell and ignoring the pain receptors/signalling etc...and got myself into injury friggin heaven...just be careful miss!!!!

also...i think ladies always have a tougher time conditioning their lower body than upper the majority of the time....i might refer to hsex hormones being predominant in distribution of storage of fats/adipose tissue!!!!

i think you'll know that your upper body more times would be easier to target and ready than lower!!!!

depending on how cut n shredded you need to come in of course!!!!

either way...your looking great and shape is there,bodyfat levels look visually low enough if you want to diet down and compete...think you have a great base(not being rude)...

you know what you can do...and being tight n more cut is not that far away...as i said,shape,size...and bodyfat levels seem in place...of course i'm judging visually...but what is this sport if its not visual?????


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> *Sunday*
> 
> I have new training, Paul s has kindly offered to help knock me into shape! :thumb: We are going to get me going on some HIT weight training, at the moment I only have a couple of exercises per body part but this will increase over the coming weeks. *I am also working to a 4-2-4 tempo* which I have not really done before so today I knocked all of my weights down a little to allow for this.
> 
> Haha as I said my weights were quite low today but *the much slower tempo made me work loads harder and I have a sneaky feeling I'm going to be able to feel my new little exercises tomorrow.* The deads were particularly low as I think that is what keeps bringing on my nerve pain so although I know I can lift much more it just does not feel worth rushing it and not being able to do legs day or any decent cardio while it calms down.


You're gonna hurt. Slow tempo work it great. Really forces you to concentrate on form and control.



paul s said:


> Excellent work hope you enjoyed the training. will up the tempo later.
> 
> 4 2 4 tempo makes your muscle move and control the weight not momentum.
> 
> again good work


Paul can you explain the reason behind having a 4sec tempo on the concentric part of the movement? I follow the slow eccentric, but tend to do an explosive concentric, i.e. the lifting bit on deads/standing up on squats etc.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

The muscle has 3 strength phases the positive , the weakest , the static , and the negative the strongest. The faster the rep the more chance you will bounce ie out of a squat, off the chest. Not doing this takes the momentum out of the rep thus more fibres are used to control the weight higher intensity, more growth factors utillised.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> erm a late night pop in just to instigate the war on chins a bit more!!!!
> 
> Ooohhh Mr Ant! Thanks for stopping by!
> 
> ...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for answering that Paul.

And my back is starting to hurt!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Monday*

*
*

*
AM*

5 mins skipping (it's my favourite thing)

33 min walk

*
PM*

Missed my 2nd bus so walked the 4 1/2 miles home. A mile and a half of it is up a big buggering hill. Ipod in, wiggling my wares and singing too! :bounce:

I hope thats enough for today as I am too hungry to do any more before I eat and I think it will be too late to do anything afterwards!


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

through what. ? (back pain)

I think that's enough for today . Rest is called for


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

paul s said:


> through what. ? (back pain)
> 
> I think that's enough for today . Rest is called for


It's just good old DOMS nothing to worry about :thumb: My muscles are just letting me know they did something new.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope training is going well.

I´ve found internet bar so can keep in touch.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello, tan coming on more a magnolia than milk bottle white now. ha ha

stay focused you have all the tools to do what you want.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Hey, stopping by and having a gander, saw some nice pics  looking good (wasn't being a little kid perve like but muscles looked good also ha  )

Hope ur gains keep coming and keep bringing in those pics :innocent:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Here are my current pics which were taken yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 22371
> 
> ...


Daaaaaammmn!!

Looking good


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for congrats hun hope all is well :thumbup1:


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

checking in on your progress...great before and after pics..you really have done well..keep it up...all the best

Col


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Right it's about time I paid a little attention to my journal!

*Saturday*

*Incline DB Press *

5x14

8x16

*Wide Grip Pull Down*

10x55

*Seated Row*

5x70

8x80

*Flat DB Fly*

10x12

*BB Bent Over Row*

9x45

*BB Floor Press*

8x30

*Low Cable Row*

9x40 (These really hurt)

*DB Pullovers*

10x18

*Hanging Leg Raises*

15

15 mins cross trainer

15 min run

20 minute walk home

Still working with the 4-2-4 tempo as much as I can, gets me sweating pretty sharpish and still feel everything for a good 2 days after workout.

Hhhmm I'm thinking it's now time to go and get ready to hit the town, super sexy dress at the ready


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Am aching like mad today - don't think the handsatnds and cartwheels I was doing last night helped situations - bonus points to me for not landing on my head or in a puddle.

Cardio later on, just trying to figure out what takes my fancy.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sunday*

Sun came out so I hopped on my bike for a 20ish mile bike ride stopping at the beach along the way and launched some stones into the sea.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wooohooo I'm down 3.5lb this week, it's only a little bit but for quite a while my weight has been doing nothing but creeping slowly but steadily upwards. I'll try and get some decent cardio in this week and fingers crossed the scales say less next Monday too


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I haven't visited your journal for a while, so was delighted to see your progress. There is noticeable muscle development in the new pics, so well done. Don't try to lose too much weight too fast or you risk losing muscle that you fought so hard to get....
> 
> Listen to Paul, he is a great help and knows what he is talking about. He can help you get the results you are looking for if you listen to what he says. If he is prepping you, listen only to him, and dare I say it on this forum....do as he tells you. Yes, I have learnt my lesson from past experiences.
> 
> Have a look at the organisations pics of trained and toned figure. The difference is often in the amount of body fat the girls have dieted away, but it varies from one fed to the next.


Hey there,

Thanks for stopping by.

3.5lb in a week is a bit of a freak occurance, don't think I'll have to worry about that happening too often, I'm not good at dieting  I do try though! Just need to be in the right frame of mind.

The last month or so has been spent trying to sort myself out for uni in September so a lot of things have taken a back seat to that but I have more time now things are slowly starting to slot into place, I've even managed to get the [email protected] who was making me want to avoid the gym to leave me alone! :thumb: Things are on the up.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Right it's about time I paid a little attention to my journal!
> 
> *Saturday*
> 
> ...


Why not try it this way

*incline DB Fly supersetted with incline dumbbell press 1 set 6-10 to failure.*

*Dips 6-10 reps 1 set to failure*

*DB Pullovers supersetted with reverse grip pulldown 1 set 6-10 reps to failure.*

*low cable row 1 set 6-10 reps *

*chins 6-10 reps 1 set*

*deadlifts 6-10 reps 1 set*

*if you work these properly you wont be able to do cardio, your body will want to start to recover not do cardio at the end, do that on non weights day.*

*You make a in road into your recovery process with training, so you need to fill the in road first. Then your body can only recover fully and replenish by increasing muscle tissue. *


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

paul s said:


> Why not try it this way
> 
> *incline DB Fly supersetted with incline dumbbell press 1 set 6-10 to failure.*
> 
> ...


Hi

I shall give this a go next time and report back, I'm not promising too much when it comes to the deadlifts, they tend to bring about the butt and nerve pain if I do any half decent kind of weight and I don't think I would get much out of them at a lesser weight but will see how I feel on the day after warming up.

Am going to factor in more time for yoga and pilates, as a way of keeping my hip and bottom muscles from tightening up too much and I generally feel a lot better and get less aches and pains when doing these a few times a week

Shall report back with my training tonight, need to find my little scrap of paper with my weight on.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


Joe....how many times have you made this post now...I'm sure I've read it several times. :lol:

WA.....Get you on the weight loss! And serious kudos on the handstands without injury. I would have probably broken my nose! :rockon:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha thanks GB!

I've taken to the spinning classes this week so I am hoping for another loss. If not bruised feeling in my lady place will really not have been worth it! :lol:

And handstands are my thing, old pic, on beach in skirt after work!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> *Joe....how many times have you made this post now...I'm sure I've read it several times. * :lol:
> 
> WA.....Get you on the weight loss! And serious kudos on the handstands without injury. I would have probably broken my nose! :rockon:


Is that an *ad hominem* attack??? Fair enough but I ask is the behavior of certain members acceptable accusing me of being a *perv*, accusing me of *dirty ulterior motives* and outright lies being said against me?

My 'attitude' reflects the way I've been treated here though as I've previously mentioned, all insults will now be ignored:cursing: :cursing:

__________________


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha thanks GB!
> 
> I've taken to the spinning classes this week so I am hoping for another loss. If not bruised feeling in my lady place will really not have been worth it! :lol:
> 
> And handstands are my thing, old pic, on beach in skirt after work!


Spinning is an effective tool to achieve your goals WA:thumbup1:

Stay focussed

x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Is that an *ad hominem* attack??? Fair enough but I ask is the behavior of certain members acceptable accusing me of being a *perv*, accusing me of *dirty ulterior motives* and outright lies being said against me?
> 
> My 'attitude' reflects the way I've been treated here though as I've previously mentioned, all insults will now be ignored:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> __________________


WTF? Who accused you of being a perv? What on earth have I missed lately? Tell me who upset you and I will make their lives hell.

All I was saying was I am sure I'd seen you make the same comment in Jem's journal too. Didn't mean anything bad by it!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WA I :wub: that pic...and yes I am being a perv!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for that JW!

The heavens just opened here so me and the housemates decided to race to the top of the road and back then see who could finish 20 pushups, 20 sit ups and 20 jumping jacks first. Was soo much fun - didn't do very well, laughing too much. Note to all - yellow t-shirts are almost as see through as white ones!

So in this instance what was the tool? Me(neighbours probably think so) rain cloud??


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> WTF? Who accused you of being a perv? What on earth have I missed lately? Tell me who upset you and I will make their lives hell.
> 
> All I was saying was I am sure I'd seen you make the same comment in Jem's journal too. Didn't mean anything bad by it!


pmsl...completly ignore what he just said...its impossible to explain...go and read about 20 pages of his thread...and you still wont understand...everyone has had the same stuff posted in their thread


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

GB, JW has just got his little wooden spoon out and is being mischievious, if you really want to know you should check out V's first journal or Joes for a dramatic reinactment!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> WTF? Who accused you of being a perv? What on earth have I missed lately? Tell me who upset you and I will make their lives hell.
> 
> All I was saying was I am sure I'd seen you make the same comment in Jem's journal too. Didn't mean anything bad by it!


dont really like to say GB

Ok then

Natural1 has upset me with *ad hominem* attacks, go get him:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fookin hell

ad hominem attacks & handstands going on all over UKM - feckin place has gone mad ....

:confused1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Bored, bored, bored, bored - Step uncle is in hospital after being hit by a lorry - has had part of his leg amputated and is still not awake, his son wrote his car off on way to hospital and another friend has just been in an accident that has written 3 cars off too! Have sooo much nervous energy would like to go to the gym to knock it out of me but have no signal on my mobile there. Booo poor people!

Just on route planner now looking for a good 30 mile cycling route!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WA I am so sorry to hear that. Do NOT drive anywhere tonight, you're so worked up you might hurt yourself.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks GB.

It's all a bit poo. The uncle and friend are in intensive care at the moment, it'll be a lot easier to know what to say and do when they are stable.

I don't drive - I feel like I am doing the world a human kindness by not getting behind the wheel but I might give the bike ride a miss, a walk sounds good, you can bet I'll be double and triple checking before I cross any streets!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wooohoooo!! Uncle is awake, uncle is awake, very groggy still, seems quite upbeat apparently, not phased about being one foot down. I think it is probably a bit of a front for the family and I don't think that what has happened has actually sunk in yet!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Christ hun sorry to hear about your uncle and his son x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WA that is absolutely fantastic news. It will take a while for it to sink in. He may get angry, depressed or remain in denial for a while. Of those 3, denial is the most "dangerous" because you never adjust until you accept it.

Check out this link

The best piece of advice I can give is this. Do not treat him any differently. When you treat someone as though they should be pitied, or have lost something they can start to believe it. With potentially extremely damaging mental consequences.

Something else that is a total head f*ck is phantom pain. This is very hard for other people to understand and can even mean you think the person suffering is making it up. They are not. Even though headway deals with brain injuries, they may be able to help with this issue.

Prosthetics are such that just because he has lost a foot doesn't mean his life is over.

I have a couple of other suggestions, but I'll PM you later.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

sorry to hear about all this sh!t WA - glad your uncle is now awake though

all the best

xxx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> WA that is absolutely fantastic news. It will take a while for it to sink in. He may get angry, depressed or remain in denial for a while. Of those 3, denial is the most "dangerous" because you never adjust until you accept it.
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> ...


Thanks GB, you're a great help.

I should hopefully be allowed to see him by the middle of the week, I shall try to be my very best normal self - whatever that is  He has always been such a positive person and so so grounded, I know you never know how a person will react when something like this happens but I hope once he realises what has happened that he makes full use of his wonderful spirit.

That info is great, I'll carry on reading it, I know he is going to get a lot of support, his wife and children are ace. Although his kids are all adults now I know they all still really look up to him so seeing him so vulnerable is going to be hard for them. I'll pass some of that info on so at least they have a decent point of reference so he is not bombarded with quite so many questions.



Jem said:


> sorry to hear about all this sh!t WA - glad your uncle is now awake though
> 
> all the best
> 
> xxx


Thanks Emma, yeah it is great news, we all breathed a massive sigh of relief!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sunday*

*
*

*
Body Balance class*

I love this class and need to do it more often, it hurts and is challenging but due to my old hip/bum injury not healing quite how it should have this should help ease some of the massive tightness I have in the left side at the moment. We did a frog pose (not the most elegant position to be in) but the imbalance and lack of flexability was so obvious.

*Body combat*

Since all my lower body muscles were more relaxed after balance I gave combat a go. It's just an hour of kicking and punching, makes the sweat pour off you and it's another old favourite that I've not done for a while. Again should really do it more often as it is so much fun and I've lost a lot of my cardio fitness which I want to get back, used to be the best in the class and I struggled today. So that's another goal.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh dear Lord, everything hurts today, haha even my breathing sounds laboured had to get up at 0500hrs as I hurt no matter what position I was in! It's the blinking combat that did it! Kinda satisfying though!


----------

